# Something New From Spectrasonics!!



## paulmatthew

Just saw this and it appears that something new is on the way.


----------



## kgdrum

Please ,please,please I’m hoping a follow up : Stylus RMX 2 👍 or even better a totally new take on everything percussive and drum oriented as only Spectrasonics can pull off!


----------



## sostenuto

kgdrum said:


> Please ,please,please I’m hoping a follow up : Stylus RMX 2 👍


I'd be happy with 1.1 ! 👻 __ but says 'Not Rhythm' *⁉*


----------



## kgdrum

sostenuto said:


> I'd be happy with 1.1 ! 👻



After watching and waiting almost 10 years? No f-ing way I want the next generation of everything rhythmical from Spectrasonics!


----------



## cedricm

More than 1 product: a subscription service?


----------



## Ian Dorsch




----------



## el-bo

Omnisphere 3


----------



## el-bo

kgdrum said:


> Please ,please,please I’m hoping a follow up : Stylus RMX 2 👍 or even better a totally new take on everything percussive and drum oriented as only Spectrasonics can pull off!


The trailer says it’s not rhythm


----------



## sean8877

cedricm said:


> More than 1 product: a subscription service?


Please no


----------



## quickbrownf0x

paulmatthew said:


> Just saw this and it appears that something new is on the way.



Christian Hensons' soggy trousers washed up on the Santa Monica shore and they resampled them into a new fancy granular synth?


----------



## kgdrum

Although I’m a bit disappointed it’s not a rhythmic oriented release anytime Spectrasonics has a new release I have to fight the sudden urge to request @creativeforge to change my screen name to Paul!
I’m so excited!


----------



## sostenuto

kgdrum said:


> After watching and waiting almost 10 years? No f-ing way I want the next generation of everything rhythmical from Spectrasonics!


Whatever ! Definitely puts several miscellaneous purchases on hold.
Spectrasonics release(s) can be expected to shatter piggie-bank, red-line credit cards, generally have notable economic impact. 🤦‍♂️

Keyscape already blocking path forward.


----------



## KEM

Don’t even care what it is, I’m in!!


----------



## musicalweather

Judging from the trailer, a vocal instrument?


----------



## muziksculp

I was hoping it would be their next generation Stylus type instrument, but the teaser says it's something else, and what's with the weird vocals in the teaser video ?


----------



## ka00

muziksculp said:


> what's with the weird vocals


It might be a weird vocal library?


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

muziksculp said:


> I was hoping it would be their next generation Stylus type instrument, but the teaser says it's something else, and what's with the weird vocals in the teaser video ?





ka00 said:


> It might be a weird vocal library?


I'm predicting something like the Spectrasonics equivalent of Output Exhale


----------



## ka00

Breathscape?
Whispersphere?


----------



## jcrosby

musicalweather said:


> Judging from the trailer, a vocal instrument?


But it says "It's *more than one *new product.

A vox instrument could be one, but the wording implies that it wouldn't be the only thing...

(And why is RMX still stuck at version 1 ???!!!    )


----------



## David Kudell

I downloaded the audio and played it back in reverse, and it's a little hard to hear, but I think it says "Tuesday wise are the ones who give to Spectrasonics their account and routing number."


----------



## el-bo

jcrosby said:


> (And why is RMX still stuck at version 1 ???!!!    )


Perhaps because what the world needs now, apart from “Love…sweet love”, is NOT more drum loops


----------



## Zedcars

Back when they used to ask you (do they still?) a few questions after you registered a new product there was always a question at the end that said something like “what future product would you most like to see?”. Every time I wrote the same thing: A vocal based sample library.

I wrote that because I feel they would be able to bring something unique and substantial to the table which other vendors only touch on. In other words it would be an incredibly thorough, deeply sampled, world influenced vocal library with some unique possibilities for sample manipulation and effects.

Whether this release is anywhere close to my desire I guess we’ll find out.

Vocalsphere has a certain ring to it.

It does say it is more than one product so perhaps Stylus RMX2 (or whatever it will be called) is one of them.

[Edit: Not rhythmic so I guess not Stylus RMX2 then]


----------



## jcrosby

el-bo said:


> Perhaps because what the world needs now, apart from “Love…sweet love”, is NOT more drum loops


RMX is more than just drum loops. That may be it's core, but it's capable of all kinds of unique glitchy sound design percussion, has some great one shot menus, etc.

And while people may see "loops" as one generic concept that encompasses pre-made content by someone else, there are tons of composers who have their own personal loop libraries. I worked for one years ago who made loops of all of their thematic cues for a 6 season show they scored...

So an updated version that could import wav files, identify transients, and recontextualize existing custom loops or stems with the chaos and time engines would be more than "drum loops" for some of us


----------



## el-bo

jcrosby said:


> RMX is more than just drum loops. That may be it's core, but it's capable of all kinds of unique glitchy sound design percussion, has some great one shot menus, etc.
> 
> And while people may see "loops" as one generic concept that encompasses pre-made content by someone else, there are tons of composers who have their own personal loop libraries. I worked for one years ago who made loops of all of their thematic cues for a 6 season show they scored...
> 
> So an updated version that could import wav files, identify transients, and recontextualize existing custom loops or stems with the chaos and time engines would be more than "drum loops" for some of us


Yeah! I’m only half-joking. I never used it so don’t really have much of a perspective. I guess i just thought that whatever the main draw, something (or many things) would’ve come along in the last 15 years to supersede it. 

The terrain is very different these days and maybe that’s the reason why it never got any further than version 1


----------



## sostenuto

jcrosby said:


> RMX is more than just drum loops. That may be it's core, but it's capable of all kinds of unique glitchy sound design percussion, has some great one shot menus, etc.
> 
> And while people may see "loops" as one generic concept that encompasses pre-made content by someone else, there are tons of composers who have their own personal loop libraries. I worked for one years ago who made loops of all of their thematic cues for a 6 season show they scored...
> 
> So an updated version that could import wav files, identify transients, and recontextualize existing custom loops or stems with the chaos and time engines would be more than "drum loops" for some of us


Large Loop Loft, PluginGuru content. Enjoy Chaos /Time Designer functions to produce cool variations. Absolutely great to get new RMX version with expected Eric Persing creativity, quality !


----------



## Technostica

Spectrasonics branded socks in time for the Christmas gift market I am hoping.
That’s more than one thing as you need one for each foot.


----------



## sostenuto

Bombasonics *⁉️*


----------



## pcohen12

sostenuto said:


> Bombasonics *⁉️*


As someone whose sock drawer is full of Bombas, I approve of this pairing 😆


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Another guess..... Spectrasonics Electric Misfit Fiddle. I'd buy that tomorrow. Into my template, you go, thank you.


----------



## KEM

MORE than one product?! Oh man, Spectrasonics really has it out for my credit limit


----------



## jneebz

O
M
G


----------



## David Kudell

I just hope we get another killer video with Greg Philingaines.


----------



## sostenuto

David Kudell said:


> I just hope we get another killer video with Greg Philingaines.


........ _for sure_, and in respectful, positive context ...... Lyle Mays (RIP)


----------



## creativeforge

kgdrum said:


> Although I’m a bit disappointed it’s not a rhythmic oriented release anytime Spectrasonics has a new release I have to fight the sudden urge to request @creativeforge to change my screen name to Paul!
> I’m so excited!


PAUL??? Is that you??


----------



## sostenuto

Paul !!! thot U quit smokin' ..... uuuh , I mean other _smokin'_


----------



## Simeon

David Kudell said:


> I downloaded the audio and played it back in reverse, and it's a little hard to hear, but I think it says "Tuesday wise are the ones who give to Spectrasonics their account and routing number."


David,
That was the first thing I did (the reversing, not the routing number thing)😲
I heard what I thought was "shock", "machine".

They know how to get us going!


----------



## Simeon

I'm thinking with this from Spectrasonics, and Christian's cryptic 100,000 seconds video, buying new libraries is becoming more like finding ourselves in some sort of Escape Room.


----------



## MisteR

Scary whispers…

The first ever Spectrasonics store-wide Halloween Sale.


----------



## kgdrum

MisteR said:


> Scary whispers…
> 
> The first ever Spectrasonics store-wide Halloween Sale.




Now that’s a fantasy I wouldn’t mind seeing come true! But wait a second,I already have everything they’ve already released. 
My vote since it’s not a rhythmic library and Spectrasonics said it’s more than one library I’m guessing : HORNSCAPE,the ultimate Spectrasonic horn section.


----------



## shadowsoflight

Simeon said:


> I'm thinking with this from Spectrasonics, and Christian's cryptic 100,000 seconds video, buying new libraries is becoming more like finding ourselves in some sort of Escape Room.


Not to mention the Luftrum puzzle, which clearly was ahead of its time!

These are how I'm getting my Escape Room fix these days 😂


----------



## Selfinflicted

The only sounds in the trailer are vocal based, so maybe at least one of the products is vocal based?

If they were to keep in line with the Keyscape mold, maybe a deep dive sample based thing, but something no one else has really done. So, probably not an orchestral library, but maybe deep dive guitar library? And of course, utilizing the Omnisphere synth engine. 

Otherwise, maybe something something a bit more left field/unexpected. Ala Slate and Ash Landforms or Cycles.


----------



## Colin66

David Kudell said:


> I just hope we get another killer video with Greg Philingaines.


The Trilian vids are epic! Loved the one with the Pocket Queen and the one with George Duke.....proper musicians!!


----------



## Nico5

jcrosby said:


> why is RMX still stuck at version 1


to be fair Stylus RMX minor versions released as free upgrades for existing users had plenty enough new features that many other music software makers would have peddled as 5 paid major version upgrades.

Spectrasonics has a history of substantial post release upgrades that are free for existing users.

The simple lesson for me has been to purchase new Spectrasonics software early, thus maximizing the golden ratio of Enjoyment:
( joy * time ) / $


----------



## sostenuto

Nico5 said:


> to be fair Stylus RMX minor versions released as free upgrades for existing users had plenty enough new features that many other music software makers would have peddled as 5 paid major version upgrades.
> 
> Spectrasonics has a history of substantial post release upgrades that are free for existing users.
> 
> The simple lesson for me has been to purchase new Spectrasonics software early, thus maximizing the golden ratio of Enjoyment:
> ( joy * time ) / $


Followed the golden rule until Keyscape. 
No question will get it ..... just how thick cobwebs will be. 🕸️


----------



## kurtvanzo

ChickenAndARoll said:


> I'm predicting something like the Spectrasonics equivalent of Output Exhale


I never got exhale cause it wouldn't fit what I do... but Spec always goes to the next level.  Omni 2, Keyscape, and Trilian are awesome. Worth full price. Hopefully this will be reasonable.


----------



## Robo Rivard

I bought "Symphony of Voices" in 16 bits physical format when it came out... Do I gain anything by upgrading to Omnisphere?... Just adding a few filters is not enough to make me buy the same library all over again.


----------



## Nico5

Robo Rivard said:


> I bought "Symphony of Voices" in 16 bits physical format when it came out... Do I gain anything by upgrading to Omnisphere?... Just adding a few filters is not enough to make me buy the same library all over again.


I don't mind if you (and others) refrain from purchasing Omnsiphere (or anything else) from Spectrasonics or any of the other software and soundware makers I like to purchase from. -- It makes my sound just slightly more unique. Unfortunately not enough music makers seem to be heeding my wishes in that regard.

In that spirit: yes Omnisphere is just adding a few filters (and a few samples, and a few modulators and a few synth engines and a few FX racks). -- So nothing to see here - move along ...


----------



## Robo Rivard

Nico5 said:


> I don't mind if you (and others) refrain from purchasing Omnsiphere (or anything else) from Spectrasonics or any of the other software and soundware makers I like to purchase from. -- It makes my sound just slightly more unique. Unfortunately not enough music makers seem to be heeding my wishes in that regard.
> 
> In that spirit: yes Omnisphere is just adding a few filters (and a few samples, and a few modulators and a few synth engines and a few FX racks). -- So nothing to see here - move along ...


Nico5, I think you should just get a life.


----------



## el-bo

Robo Rivard said:


> Nico5, I think you should just get a life.


I think he was just joking with you


----------



## Ozinga

I reversed the audio to catch a clue and it still sounds reversed


----------



## gsilbers

I think its a voice library. voice effects. voice sound design. Maybe also some new source material, maybe in reverse.


----------



## davidson

I don't suppose anyones tried placing the audio in a spectragraph have they?


----------



## Simeon

davidson said:


> I don't suppose anyones tried placing the audio in a spectragraph have they?


Like this!


----------



## tcb

I wish a new plugin!


----------



## Ozinga

Simeon said:


> Like this!


You spoiled all the excitement


----------



## davidson

Simeon said:


> Like this!


YES, I knew that's where the secret lay!


----------



## Rob Elliott

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz - please no hype train - just release it and let it stand on its own.


----------



## kgdrum

Rob Elliott said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz - please no hype train - just release it and let it stand on its own.




Hype train? With developers like Spitfire or 8dio releasing dozens of libraries every year & creating threads for these shiny new releases that often run for weeks or in some cases several months before the release…………………... 
A case in point the current SoundPaint thread which will finally be released October 21st 2021 was created by 8dio July 2020. 
How anyone can even begin to suggest Spectrasonics is hyping a new release by making a brief promotional announcement a few days before their first release in several years?


----------



## Batwaffel

Maybe it will be the fabled Spectrasonics DAW they talked about over 10 years ago? 

I'm actually hoping it's going to be a proper Kontakt competitor. We need another big name in the open sampler plugin market for third parties to be able to adopt and develop on (and whose company actually cares about the product enough to listen to their customers and put out proper updates worth buying). I had hoped it would be Falcon but no one picked it up. Maybe Best Service Engine 3 when it finally shows itself? Spectrasonics though has the ability to disrupt everything though.

Or both. Both would be good. I'll take both.

Oh, and maybe a guitar version of Trilian while we're at it?


----------



## puremusic

I've been wondering what Spectrasonics has been up to for quite some time!


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

Batwaffel said:


> Oh, and maybe a guitar version of Trilian while we're at it?


A guitar version of Trilian is my dream. Even the Hans Zimmer Guitar samples in Omnisphere sound awesome, so a fully-fledged guitar library would just be incredible


----------



## Chamberfield

One of the clues is "more than one brand new product". That rules out a single new library, like guitars for example. My best guess is a couple of major expansion packs for Omnisphere and Keyscape?


----------



## dcoscina

Full modeled orchestral library. Capable of playing your thoughts.


----------



## sostenuto

Prefer major StylusRMX and Keyscape Updates _ with massive promo discounts for existing Spectrasonics Users !! 'Massive' !! 😲


----------



## Pokestir

Interesting!


----------



## Nico5




----------



## KEM

Interesting…


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

Can't wait for Kazoosphere!!


----------



## chillbot

They are spying on this thread!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

It looks like this week, Spectrasonics and 8Dio are going to break the internet.


----------



## Tim_Wells

ChickenAndARoll said:


> Can't wait for Kazoosphere!!


Three different sizes of kazoos. A hybrid combining advanced modeling with deep sampling .


----------



## kgdrum

chillbot said:


> They are spying on this thread!




No I think they are mocking this thread,lol


----------



## Pier

My god what a week.

- Apple finally announces some good MBPs after 7? years of crap laptops

- I will be watching Dune which is a movie I've been waiting for most of my life

- First time in a movie theater since Endgame

- Spectrasonics launches a new product(s) after a decade? 

- U-He announces Zebra 3... oh wait.


----------



## Trash Panda

They will be announcing their new sample player/synth/audio morphing/legato everything platform: Audiopaint!


----------



## tcb

My guess:A new computer operating system


----------



## shadowsoflight

My guesses in order of most to least expected:

A set of powerful creative FX called Karra, Scar, Machine and Shock.
A full sampler instrument called FCE.
An NFT platform for sound sources.
A quantum synthesizer.
Zimmersphere, TrilliHans and Z-scape (American pronunciation of "Z"), a new set of VIs co-developed with HZ and covertly used in the new Bond film.
A video game where you play as "Derek Serping", banging, burning and destroying items to create new sound sources for a VI called Evercube.
A new line of toothbrushes.

And lastly, the only right answer for a thing that nobody expects...



Spoiler


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It looks like this week, Spectrasonics and 8Dio are going to break the internet.


Christian Henson called dibs.


----------



## jules

It has to be Omnitrilian RMX, the non-vocal-not-a-daw-not-an-upgrade-one-stop-shop.


----------



## David Kudell

It’s Eric Persing, which means it will be something nobody else has thought of - some new musical synth granular-whatever that will be capable of making some crazy new sounds that everyone will want. 

Yes that’s kind of what Omnisphere does, but I think this will be different enough where it merits its own unique interface and sound set. Anyway, that’s my guess.


----------



## mixtur

I think its an expandable FX suite, maybe based on the fx from omnisphere?


----------



## jules

mixtur said:


> I think its an expandable FX suite, maybe based on the fx from omnisphere?


The omnisphere efx are from different devs (if i remember correctly) : nomad factory, etc.


----------



## tcb

1 hour left?


----------



## Zedcars

tcb said:


> 1 hour left?


Until release? I think they are based in LA aren’t they? Could be another 9 hours.


----------



## GtrString

Whatever it is, Im in!


----------



## DoubleTap

Maybe it will be Spectrasonics PaintSounds?


----------



## jamwerks

I'm guessing for a full-fledged sample plateform, with tons of expansions coming. It will do Trillian, RMX, and lots more! Watch out Native Instruments.


----------



## mixtur

jules said:


> The omnisphere efx are from different devs (if i remember correctly) : nomad factory, etc.


They are already bundling them with existing products, so I don´t see why they couldn´t do the same with a modular effectstool. Perhaps something like multipass from Kilohearts? It´s probably not what any of us think anyway


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I think it’s going to be expensive.

BUT… it is not what I think. Which means it will be cheap.


----------



## jcrosby

jamwerks said:


> I'm guessing for a full-fledged sample plateform, with tons of expansions coming. It will do Trillian, RMX, and lots more! Watch out Native Instruments.


I actually kind of wondered if it would be something like this. A new sampler platform (that were hopefully open to 3rd party development), but equally ab out user-sampling would be sweet. Give it a Spectrasonics spin, and it could potentially be pretty epic.


----------



## Double Helix

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I think it’s going to be expensive.


You beat me to the punch, Reid


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

They haven’t said that one of the new products _won’t_ be guitars.


----------



## LudovicVDP

They are going to offer a credit line to those broken composers with no money for BF!


----------



## Double Helix

Maybe something to do with midi 2.0?


----------



## Ozinga

Purchasing Roland Cloud and doing it right?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

jamwerks said:


> I'm guessing for a full-fledged sample plateform, with tons of expansions coming. It will do Trillian, RMX, and lots more! Watch out Native Instruments.


Omnisphere is already an ecosystem with Keyscape and Trilian. I don't think that Spectrasonics would make a sampler, because their approach has always been very different. They don't make deeply multi-sampled instruments in the typical way. And I think anybody who wants to can already bring their own sounds into Omnisphere.

But maybe they could open up the ecosystem. One Spectrasonics player, with all the effects, filters, and arps, etc. If you own their libraries, you'd get the new versions, which would become libraries that work in this new OmniPlayer. And they could be combined into new patches with everything you own.

But then they could offer new libraries that fit into the new player. And today they could offer some new libraries.

And from now on, third party companies could create libraries for it. If I'm right about this, then John Lehmkuhl may already have one ready.

Now I don't really think this. It's just a shot in the dark. A hypothesis. So they could still do it.


----------



## Pier

Sooooo... when do people at Spectrasonics wake up?  

It's already 8am at PST!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Pier said:


> Sooooo... when do people at Spectrasonics wake up?
> 
> It's already 8am at PST!


Slackers!


----------



## davidson

Pier said:


> Sooooo... when do people at Spectrasonics wake up?
> 
> It's already 8am at PST!


I seem to remember the keyscape reveal hitting at around 9pm uk time, so what's that, 1pm PST?


----------



## jsaras

Physically modelled accordion?


----------



## Technostica

jsaras said:


> Physically modelled accordion?


They also offer a deluxe version which comes with a cardboard box, which some here will need to live in, by the time Black Death Friday is over.


----------



## Colin66

I'm not able to view their website so perhaps something is happening! (Other than a gazillion people also trying to view their website)

Edit: I just needed to use .net instead of .com


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Any kind soul have a spare F5 key?


----------



## sinkd

Well it's 9:05 PT--I guess we wait until at least 10:00...


----------



## Zedcars

I’ve listened to the teaser multiple times and all I can hear is her whispering:

S
E
X


----------



## Pier

Pictured: All VIC members currently waiting for Spectrasonics to wake up.


----------



## ka00

Pier said:


> Pictured: All VIC members currently waiting for Spectrasonics to wake up.


Also what I look like the day after having bought any library.


----------



## el-bo

ka00 said:


> Also what I look like the day after having bought any library.


Unless the library in question is '*N*'...in which case...


----------



## Colin66

I guess they didn't say _which_ Tuesday!


----------



## Chamberfield

Hmmm, expected to wake up today to see something announced. Anyone know if there's a YouTube livestream link?


----------



## dcoscina

Yeah I've been constantly refreshing their site... arghhh


----------



## dcoscina

Chamberfield said:


> Hmmm, expected to wake up today to see something announced. Anyone know if there's a YouTube livestream link?


nothing so far on their YT channel...


----------



## PhilA

Sonic Extensions | A New Experience for Omnisphere


A new experience for Omnisphere! Sonic Extensions are a new brand of innovative products that are built by Spectrasonics. Each Sonic Extension focuses on a specific aesthetic with next level sounds, purpose-built custom controls and exclusive new effects.




www.sonicextensions.com





Need to listen to decide how I feel about this.


----------



## Eight4aWish

Is that it? Omnisphere add ons?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

A new experience for Omnisphere... apparently.


----------



## chillbot

Bought and downloading!


----------



## Pier

PhilA said:


> https://www.sonicextensions/
> Need to listen to decide how I feel about this.











Sonic Extensions | A New Experience for Omnisphere


A new experience for Omnisphere! Sonic Extensions are a new brand of innovative products that are built by Spectrasonics. Each Sonic Extension focuses on a specific aesthetic with next level sounds, purpose-built custom controls and exclusive new effects.




www.sonicextensions.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Kind of a letdown, innit?


----------



## Technostica

Hopefully no hedgehogs were killed in the making of these Sonic Extensions.


----------



## PhilA

A quick scan of the vids and demos suggest extremely high quality and innovative sounds you’d expect from Spectrasonics


----------



## PhilA

Also it has to be said cheaper than the majority of Kontakt instruments.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I'm lukewarm on the other ones, just because I already have so much material in the same vein, but Nylon Sky sounds gorgeous and like something that I will serially overuse.


----------



## Drumdude2112

pricey for ‘extensions’ huh ?
(though i haven’t investigated thus far perhaps not)


----------



## el-bo

PhilA said:


> A quick scan of the vids and demos suggest extremely high quality and innovative sounds you’d expect from Spectrasonics


And extremely easy and intuitive workflow to change things up really quickly.

I wonder if they're compatible with my Omnisphere 1.5


----------



## Junolab

Bet they sounds good, that that's an anti climax


----------



## Markrs

Given we are on Omnisphere 2.8 and they have clearly been developing new Omnisphere technology which we see in these Sonic Extensions, it can't be too long (might still be over a year though) until we have Omnisphere 3


----------



## PhilA

Drumdude2112 said:


> pricey for ‘extensions’ huh ?
> (though i haven’t investigated thus far perhaps not)


I really don’t think so, how much does the average Kontakt instrument cost from NI?


----------



## Colin66




----------



## chillbot

How to update omni if not from the update screen??










NEVERMIND: Found it in the user area on their site. Haven't had to go there in a while.


----------



## PatrickS

chillbot said:


> How to update omni if not from the update screen??


Catch 22


----------



## R. Soul

I could potentially be interested in 3 of those soundsets, but $149 has got to be some sort of record for a soundset. 😯


----------



## rrichard63

Essentially (1) multi-sampled instruments for Omnisphere with (2) custom effects. The MSRP pricing seems consistent with the size of the libraries, with a volume discount. The major question I have is whether or not the "Sonic Extension" format will be open to third party developers in the way that anyone can develop preset packs for Omnisphere.

EDIT: and (3) custom GUIs for "Sonic Extension" instruments.


----------



## Drumdude2112

PhilA said:


> I really don’t think so, how much does the average Kontakt instrument cost from NI?


good point .


----------



## Nimrod7

Eric is excited...


----------



## PhilA

chillbot said:


> How to update omni if not from the update screen??





https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/ua-updates.php?product=omnisphere2


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

PhilA said:


> A quick scan of the vids and demos suggest extremely high quality and innovative sounds you’d expect from Spectrasonics


and highly recognizable in a mix


----------



## davidson

PhilA said:


> I really don’t think so, how much does the average Kontakt instrument cost from NI?


£44


----------



## el-bo

Beautiful pad sounds in 'Undercurrent'


----------



## el-bo

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> and highly recognizable in a mix


Looks like easy tweakability might avoid that. Also, the sound-sources will be usable throughout Omni


----------



## PhilA

More like £179 where I’m looking for new releases.


----------



## Markrs

Wednesday 18.45 BST


----------



## Pier

The Undercurrent extension is fantastic!

There are so many ideas represented there I've had over the years that just aren't possible to do unless you're building custom synth features.

Wow really amazing stuff.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Markrs said:


> Given we are on Omnisphere 2.8 and they have clearly been developing new Omnisphere technology which we see in these Sonic Extensions, it can't be too long (might still be over a year though) until we have Omnisphere 3


Omnisphere 3 = 2.8 plus Extension 

Kind of disappointed after all these BIG marketing hammers from the last days  Ok - each extension got "a lot" of sounds and sounds perfectly EQ´d and ready to use (at least in the videos) - but you still need to own Omnisphere. Would be a much newer and better thing for Spectrasonics and new customers if the extensions would come with an Omnisphere-Player...


----------



## Trancer

Really disappointing and all that for expansions, Spectrasonics becomes anything.

Yet a fan of their products, I have two.

But here, all this circus for extensions, really ridiculous and I weigh my words.

Long live the competition, really disappointed.


----------



## el-bo

Pier said:


> The Undercurrent extension is fantastic!
> 
> There are so many ideas represented there I've had over the years that just aren't possible to do unless you're building custom synth features.
> 
> Wow really amazing stuff.


Yup! Currently listening to the audio demos for that extension. Great stuff!


----------



## Markrs

Colin66 said:


>



This video is over 2 hours long and includes the content that is on the website. Might give it a watch later and see if it is worth it or not. They are not cheap but if you buy 3 it is just over $100 each.


----------



## Technostica

PhilA said:


> More like £179 where I’m looking for new releases.


Many are but some are cheaper.
But there are big differences in that they are stand alone instruments and not add-ons for an already expensive platform.
Plus NI have intro and other regular sales.


----------



## chillbot

This is not going well... can't use any of the sounds. Anyone else?











EDIT: Fixed, "Run as administrator"


----------



## Drumdude2112

Undercurrent sounds incredible and you can do a ton with it.
Definitely takes omni to the next level as you can use the new fx and soundsources from the expansion across the entire synth.
Yeah i would’ve happier if they were 79 or 99 bucks a piece but 149 ain’t completely out of control.I definitely want undercurrent its SICK !!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

chillbot said:


> This is not going well... can't use any of the sounds. Anyone else?


Looks like anybody has to newly authorize - me too after I wanna load omnisphere in cubase.

After restart it checks for updates and said I am up2date with 2.7 - so you have to download 2.8 from your account.


----------



## chillbot

Sunny Schramm said:


> Looks like anybody has to newly authorize - me too after I wanna load omnisphere in cubase.


I understand but I can't generate a challenge code to authorize, only an error message. I've tried rebooting everything and I'm up-to-date with 2.8.0d.

EDIT: Fixed, "Run as administrator"


----------



## hoxclab

There's a place to enter a coupon code on checkout but Eric said they weren't running sales. This dude has turned into a used car dealer real quick.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

chillbot said:


> I understand but I can't generate a challenge code to authorize, only an error message. I've tried rebooting everything and I'm up-to-date with 2.8.0d.


not if you enter your account after clicking on the link in omnisphere? :-(

works fine here - software and library is 2.8c/d now (soundsources 2.6.1c / moog tribute 2.0c).


----------



## mholloway

R. Soul said:


> I could potentially be interested in 3 of those soundsets, but $149 has got to be some sort of record for a soundset. 😯


How many soundsets have you purchased that have 2,000 patches in them, including new wav-based soundsources and attached FX devices? 

It's not reasonable comparing these to standard soundsets for other synths, and I think you know that.


----------



## sostenuto

Nimrod7 said:


> Eric is excited...


Yeah .... but not *excited* here ! Now many frikin guitar products are there already ?? Pads .... 🤢
More EDM .... holy NI ! 
Hey appreciate all 🎶🎵, but truly expected Spectrasonics to do something extra special. 😥
Sure, scattered cool content, but so far .... major disappointment ! 

_BTW _ Omni /Triiian /StylusRMX user /fan since early days._ _Monster set of 3rd Pty Libs. _
Was holding 💰back from SFA cool sale, and current 8Dio. _Not anymore. _

Hope I'm waaay off base, and this matures into something great !! 🤞🏻


----------



## Vision

I wish I could buy that Unclean Channel effect, in the Unclean Machine expansion as a separate plug in for Logic.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Now I am interested how the Soundpaint-Expansions compare to these in price, quality and quantity


----------



## Markrs

mholloway said:


> How many soundsets have you purchased that have 2,000 patches in them, including new wav-based soundsources and attached FX devices?
> 
> It's not reasonable comparing these to standard soundsets for other synths, and I think you know that.


I agree that I don't think it is overpriced, but they don't come with 2,000 patches but 2,000 sounds (which isn't really defined). It has 372 Patches and 350 Soundsources for Undercurrent Sounds


----------



## chillbot

Wow, support got back to me within 15 minutes even after launching the new products. *In order to authorize Omni you need to run your DAW in administrator mode.*


----------



## Pier

R. Soul said:


> I could potentially be interested in 3 of those soundsets, but $149 has got to be some sort of record for a soundset. 😯


I think it's more accurate to call these extensions Omnisphere plugins, rather than soundsets.

Sprectrasonics have implemented new synth features for each extension.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

chillbot said:


> Wow, support got back to me within 15 minutes even after launching the new products. *In order to authorize Omni you need to run your DAW in administrator mode.*


...as everything else 

fine you got your solution and they react so fast!


----------



## hoxclab

Nexus is starting to look like a good deal.


----------



## sostenuto

Luv Spectrasonics /Omni Updater ... from Standalone v2.6 !
_Checking __ displays (2) *dots *__ configures specific Update, run Windows .exe _ voila _ v2.8 ! 

Kudos Spectrasonics Support Team ! 👏🏻


----------



## mholloway

Markrs said:


> I agree that I don't think it is overpriced, but they don't come with 2,000 patches but 2,000 sounds (which isn't really defined). It has 372 Patches and 350 Soundsources for Undercurrent Sounds


You're right, I misread their info pages....the patch count is only a few-hundred, not in the thousands. Thanks for the heads up, that is certainly a big difference!


----------



## Markrs

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Ah ok, so there is a difference between ’sounds’ and ‘patches’. Still, I agree it’s not overpriced. Many VSTi’s cost $149.








I though the "Sounds" might be the "Scenes" but I guess not.


----------



## el-bo

Pier said:


> Sprectrasonics have implemented new synth features for each extension.


Each patch and scene (and the scenes sound different enough to be their own patches) also has it's own set of controls. Add the extra fx, soundsources etc. and this goes far beyond the idea of a sound-set


----------



## mostexcellent

Scenes = patches * 5 and Sounds = Scenes+Soundsources


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Markrs said:


> I though the "Sounds" might be the "Scenes" but I guess not.


maybe every patch will have three or four variations called scenes or scenes are multimode-sounds from up to eight patches? ... I will watch the two hour video now for some more information


----------



## Markrs

mostexcellent said:


> Scenes = patches * 5 and Sounds = Scenes+Soundsources


That makes sense and the maths adds up


----------



## R. Soul

Pier said:


> I think it's more accurate to call these extensions Omnisphere plugins, rather than soundsets.
> 
> Sprectrasonics have implemented new synth features for each extension.


Maybe. I guess it's a good option for new sounds for people who just owns Omnisphere, but I already have almost 30 soundsets, so it's harder to justify such an expense, as I already have a lot of similar sounds.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

it is mentioned in the first minutes: SCENES are variations "in" a patch.

lets hope they really sound different. I have some omnisphere soundsets from other developers with "variations" which sounds always the same - just with small changes in envelopes, etc. - but I think we can expect high quality from spectrasonics


----------



## Technostica

Markrs said:


> I though the "Sounds" might be the "Scenes" but I guess not.


Johnny has 1,860 scenes, Jill has 372 patches, Fritz has 350 SoundSources and Bridget has 7.1GB of free disk space. 
So the question children is, WTF is going on here?
First Soundpaint, which might as well have the videos subtitled in Esperanto as no one seems to know what it is and now this!
We'll take an early milk break and I will be in the cupboard in the dark with the Mini Moog and my jazz cigarettes if anyone needs me. 
Class dismissed.


----------



## Pier

Markrs said:


> It has 372 Patches and 350 Soundsources for Undercurrent Sounds


And each patch has 5 scenes?


----------



## hoxclab

Pier said:


> And each patch has 5 scenes?


372*5 = 1860 scenes.


----------



## Chamberfield

Nice, I'm only halfway through the Unclean Machines demo and I'm already sold.


----------



## jamwerks

Top notch production as always. For now, nothing made me think I needed it. But I'm sure in the future there'll be getting lots of my money!

Funny how Eric says to buy a boxed Omisphere from local retailers. Maybe because he'll need those retailers (soon) to show off an upcoming HW controller for Omni ??


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Chamberfield said:


> Nice, I'm only halfway through the Unclean Machines demo and I'm already sold.


I´m half through Nylon Sky and its totally stunning how "much" better it sounds as the original omnisphere nylon guitar. Absolutely realistic, top notch sound and really wonderful scenes. I´m really tempted now even for the guitar...  

But but but - I have to hold my money back for other sales and BF right? RIGHT?


----------



## sostenuto

ABSOLUTELY !


----------



## PhilA

Sunny Schramm said:


> I´m half through Nylon Sky and its totally stunning how "much" better it sounds as the original omnisphere nylon guitar. Absolutely realistic, top notch sound and really wonderful scenes. I´m really tempted now even for the guitar...
> 
> But but but - I have to hold my money back for other sales and BF right? RIGHT?


Yeah. Listening to Nylon Sky and thinking wow, made me fire up Omnisphere and play through a bunch of the guitar patches and yes technology has moved on but boy some of them still sound so good. The velocity controlled attack and slight bend on the over driven leads which goes chunky muted if you fast trill. I’d forgotten about that. Lost half an hour there 😉


----------



## JC_

jamwerks said:


> Top notch production as always. For now, nothing made me think I needed it.


That's what I thought until I listened to the Demos in the 'sounds' tab..


----------



## Sunny Schramm

would love to have an extension for synthwave & dark cyberpunk in this outstanding quality


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

PhilA said:


> Yeah. Listening to Nylon Sky and thinking wow, made me fire up Omnisphere and play through a bunch of the guitar patches and yes technology has moved on but boy some of them still sound so good. The velocity controlled attack and slight bend on the over driven leads which goes chunky muted if you fast trill. I’d forgotten about that. Lost half an hour there 😉


I had a similar experience as you. I just got stuck playing the old, "regular" Omnisphere nylon guitar with the new strummer arpeggiator presets that were included in the 2.8 update. It doesn't sound as detailed as in the Nylon Sky demo video, but still, considering the age of the samples, it's pretty darn impressive. Ok, back to watching the Nylon Sky video.


----------



## el-bo

The Nylon Sky audio demos are fantastic!!


----------



## Markrs

Sunny Schramm said:


> I´m half through Nylon Sky and its totally stunning how "much" better it sounds as the original omnisphere nylon guitar. Absolutely realistic, top notch sound and really wonderful scenes. I´m really tempted now even for the guitar...
> 
> But but but - I have to hold my money back for other sales and BF right? RIGHT?


Remember, this isn't a time-limited price, it will still be there in after BF and New Year sales. It will be there until you feel the time is right or when you have a project you feel could benefit from it.

Saying that I would be lying if I said I wasn't tempted as well. The guitar sounds amazing.


----------



## cedricm

Totally underwhelming, except perhaps for Omnisphere owners.
This is the Reason model: sell people instruments that won't work anywhere else.
No thanks.


----------



## Trash Panda

cedricm said:


> Totally underwhelming, except perhaps for Omnisphere owners.


Omnisphere owner who is underwhelmed here.

Honestly, I have yet to make a big dent in the stock Omnisphere sounds and now that want to make that morass even bigger?


----------



## kevinh

This guy doesn’t seem underwhelmed haha


----------



## sinkd

rrichard63 said:


> The major question I have is whether or not the "Sonic Extension" format will be open to third party developers in the way that anyone can develop preset packs for Omnisphere.


I would bet no.


----------



## Bman70

Fairly underwhelmed Omnisphere owner here too. I spent almost $500 on your synth, how about make your glorified patches cost $75 or less. They sound pretty 90's to me too, nothing groundbreaking. But I'm still on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## DoubleTap

DoubleTap said:


> Maybe it will be Spectrasonics PaintSounds?



I mean. I wasn't completely wrong.


----------



## sinkd

Sunny Schramm said:


> Omnisphere 3 = 2.8 plus Extension


Exactly what I thought. Sonic Extensions = Ominisphere 3.0


----------



## sinkd

sostenuto said:


> Yeah .... but not *excited* here ! Now many frikin guitar products are there already ?? Pads .... 🤢
> More EDM .... holy NI !
> Hey appreciate all 🎶🎵, but truly expected Spectrasonics to do something extra special. 😥
> Sure, scattered cool content, but so far .... major disappointment !
> 
> _BTW _ Omni /Triiian /StylusRMX user /fan since early days._ _Monster set of 3rd Pty Libs. _
> Was holding 💰back from SFA cool sale, and current 8Dio. _Not anymore. _
> 
> Hope I'm waaay off base, and this matures into something great !! 🤞🏻


I bet you buy at least one extension before Christmas. What is there besides synths, keys and guitar? Were you hoping for a Spectrasonics deep sampled symphony orchestra? These soundsets expand the content of Omnisphere by like 70%!


----------



## sinkd

Marko Zirkovich said:


> ...new strummer arpeggiator presets that were included in the 2.8 update...


Wait, what!?


----------



## Bman70

sinkd said:


> I bet you buy at least one extension before Christmas. What is there besides synths, keys and guitar? Were you hoping for a Spectrasonics deep sampled symphony orchestra? These soundsets expand the content of Omnisphere by like 70%!


At a cost of almost 100%, basically re-buying Omnisphere. I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to have the extra sonic possibilities, but in that range there are serious contenders to consider. Especially since Omnisphere is already virtually sonically unlimited.


----------



## shadowsoflight

Looking at the demos - seems very high quality, as usual, but nothing cutting edge or especially innovative. I would have felt a little more positive if they'd opened up the custom GUI & scene functionality for general use, though at least we get the arpeggiator strum & humanization update.

In the same boat as a lot of other Omni users: still have lots of stock sounds to go through, plus there are many comparatively affordable third party soundsets out there that I haven't touched. I'll keep these Extensions in mind as part of a greater list of purchase options, but they'll have strong competition.


----------



## NekujaK

These extensions are lovely - a great way to further enhance the usability and vitality of Omnisphere.

Yeah, they may be a bit expensive, but when I consider how much has already been added to Omnisphere for FREE since I originally got 2.0, I think it all evens out.

Spectrasonics has been quite generous in their continued ehancement and support of Omnisphere, so it's only fair for them to get something back now, especially considering the amount of effort that has clearly gone into these extensions.

Well done, Spectrasonics


----------



## muziksculp

I was waiting for the next generation of Stylus to show up.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> My god what a week.
> 
> - Apple finally announces some good MBPs after 7? years of crap laptops
> 
> - I will be watching Dune which is a movie I've been waiting for most of my life
> 
> - First time in a movie theater since Endgame
> 
> - Spectrasonics launches a new product(s) after a decade?
> 
> - U-He announces Zebra 3... oh wait.



You didn’t see TENET in theaters?!


----------



## sostenuto

sinkd said:


> I bet you buy at least one extension before Christmas. What is there besides synths, keys and guitar? Were you hoping for a Spectrasonics deep sampled symphony orchestra? These soundsets expand the content of Omnisphere by like 70%!


Like _many _..... StylusRMX Major Update + some new Trilian goodies !! 
This not only seems 'meh' _right now_, but even impacts long-time Keyscape plans. 
Other posts re. 8Dio imminent release resonate, and suggest slight delay. 

No way this is Spectrasonics 'turn-off' _ just not leading to immediate purchase.


----------



## muziksculp

Looks like 8dio's Soundpaint is the new next generation Omnisphere


----------



## sinkd

sostenuto said:


> Like _many _..... StylusRMX Major Update + some new Trilian goodies !!
> This not only seems 'meh' _right now_, but even impacts long-time Keyscape plans.
> Other posts re. 8Dio imminent release resonate, and suggest slight delay.
> 
> No way this is Spectrasonics 'turn-off' _ just not leading to immediate purchase.


I forgot the winky face  Fair enough! But it seems to me like the integration of Keyscape and Trillian will make them seem like Sonic Extesnions of Omnisphere going forward--and I wonder if the next "Keyscape" update will be a $149 Omnisphere Extension that also works (to a certain extent) in Keyscape, if you have it.


----------



## Kuusniemi

These sound great and probably will pick them up at somepoint, but I'm still left with a slight disappointment. The effects in Omnisphere are the one thing I've been waiting for improvement on and now we get it, but as something not all users automatically get.

I mean looking at these from the viewpoint of someone making commercial libraries I'm left pondering can these new effects be used for such things or not.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

sinkd said:


> Wait, what!?


Yep, apparently those strumming patterns have been added to the 2.8 update. You don't need to buy Nylon Sky for those features. Really cool to have them available considering how many (ethnic) stringed sounds are in the main library.


----------



## Nico5

I'm seeing Spectrasonics primarily targeting music makers looking for highly polished sound designs with high degrees of tweakability.

Anyone who is getting into quite ambitious sound design from scratch may be less attracted to Spectrasonics generally and this release doesn't change that.

Omnisphere has always been a closed platform. There are many other closed platforms as well. So nothing really new there.

I think that Spectrasonics are first and foremost sound designers at heart and their software platform is primarily designed to enable their own sound design ambitions and give them control over their own anti-piracy mechanisms. -- Arguably a closed platform does not get in the way of those ambitions.

There are different advantages and disadvantages for open vs closed platforms. Open platforms allow more different use cases, but closed platforms are generally more stable and significantly easier to support, since they have fewer interaction points (where things tend to break a lot) with other software. Open platforms allow overall more flexibility, but closed platforms are (generally) easier to learn, since the learning curve is finite. So pick your priority/poison.


If the rumor mill is correct, they may also be limited to a degree by historical licensing arrangements around the FX, which may also make it much more difficult to become more of an open platform. -- Also in that context, I'm not sure if they currently want to (or even contractually can) easily open the building of extensions widely to 3rd party developers.


I'm totally speculating, but can't help but wonder, if the new branding is also signifying a bit of an evolved business arrangement between Eric and some key team members. It almost seems, that there are subtle signals that they may have more of a stake in the new products than in the past Spectrasonics branded products.


----------



## sostenuto

sinkd said:


> I forgot the winky face  Fair enough! But it seems to me like the integration of Keyscape and Trillian will make them seem like Sonic Extesnions of Omnisphere going forward--and I wonder if the next "Keyscape" update will be a $149 Omnisphere Extension that also works (to a certain extent) in Keyscape, if you have it.


Yeah _ Eric P is impressive guy and this will likely go well. Gotta check product sizes, but really feel this is candidate for Demo /Trial _ or at least mini-sample. Time constrained works too.
u-he has impressed with strong demos, NI as well. Xmas ?? *Bah* *humbug* !!


----------



## artomatic

Already using Unclean Machine on my recent project.
Well worth its price for me.
Well done, Eric P and the team!


----------



## sostenuto

Hmmm. _One-size-fits-all_ pricing ..... notable '_size_' variation in first four offerings.
( 14 _ 20 _ 7.2 _ 6.8 - GB )
Assuming quality is comparable ..... 🙄


----------



## seclusion3

Looks like all the add-ons are made easier for performance, nobody talking about the FX's, wow I consider them astounding, as well easy to manipulate. Nylon Sky was crazy under the hood enhancements that sound unbelievably good.


----------



## CT

Nylon Sky is pretty awesome, looking at Undercurrent now....


----------



## KEM

Seismic Shock sounds like it has KEM written all over it…


----------



## vitocorleone123

\rain on parade

I can only hope Omni v3 is around the corner within the next year (to determine if I hold onto it or sell it) - it's likely just not a synth for me and how I work. As such, none of these do anything for me and I won't buy them.

I also find that the more "pre-produced" a sound is, the more tied it sounds to a specific era or genre. I think it's this combined with my lack of enough interest to figure out if/how to work around that within Omni that's turned me off, along with figuring out I tend to like simple-to-moderately complex synths rather than massive, deep ones. I also strongly dislike the design decision on hardware control that automatically switches back control types to the synth you have rather than letting the user be in control if they switch it to something else (violates a fundamental design principle).

/rain on parade


----------



## jcrosby

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> The Spectrasonics guy demonstrating Undercurrent looks a bit like a younger Sylvester Stallone btw.!


I'm just glad he doesn't sound like him 


"Ay yo, Undacurrent"


----------



## Virtuoso

I absolutely LOVE Nylon Sky but I'm not buying it (yet). The other extensions don't interest me at all and I want the bundle discount, so I'm going to wait and see what comes next!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I had dreamed of a Guitarscape with a ton of guitars like Keyscape, but it doesn't look like that kind of thing is going to happen. 

The future seems likely to be different single guitars (and other instruments) as extensions. 

In retrospect, while I think these Extensions look great (and I'll pick up Nylon Sky someday), these show what incredible deals Omni, Keyscape and Trilian are in terms of the amount of content each provides. 

A bright side is that we'll likely see many more releases from Spectrasonics.


----------



## jcrosby

I'm cool with this overall. Undercurrent is the one that has my eye... The only gripe I have is that each effect is locked to each extension. While I'd love to have the reverb in Nylon Sky or the lofi effects in Unclean I wouldn't buy either strictly for them... That's the one thing that just strikes me as an odd development choice...


----------



## kgdrum

I know I’m probably a lone voice in the wilderness but as much as I was disappointed that this wasn’t a major announcement & for an update for Stylus RMX I find this announcement really interesting and although it’s definitely on the pricey side these new sonic extensions are bringing something very new to Omnisphere and for me are building on Omni in a very big way. I can definitely see myself getting Nylon Sky,UnderCurrent and Unclean Machine at some point. I’m sure they will continue to expand on this as well with all sorts of extensions.
Besides these extensions sounding amazing being able to also use all of these new effects (which sound great and looks intuitive)with everything else in the Spectrasonics catalog like Omni,Keyscape,Trillian the Moog tribute etc……..indeed this isn’t what I was expecting but there are so many possibilities here.
So yeah I’m probably a lone voice ,this wasn’t what I wanted or was expecting from Eric and company but after thinking about it I’m pleasantly surprised,quite intrigued and I see something really interesting although it’s a bit pricey but knowing Spectrasonics track record this will be a really exciting new chapter in Omni-land.


----------



## kgdrum

jcrosby said:


> I'm cool with this overall. Undercurrent is the one that has my eye... The only gripe I have is that each effect is locked to each extension. While I'd love to have the reverb in Nylon Sky or the lofi effects in Unclean I'm wouldn't buy them strictly for the effects...




Maybe I misunderstood but I thought all of these effects will be available for use in Omni,Keyscape etc……outside of the extensions?


----------



## jcrosby

kgdrum said:


> I know I’m probably a lone voice in the wilderness but as much as I was disappointed that this wasn’t a major announcement & for an update for Stylus RMX I find this announcement really interesting and although it’s definitely on the pricey side these new sonic extensions are bringing something very new to Omnisphere and for me are building on Omni in a very big way. I can definitely see myself getting Nylon Sky,UnderCurrent and Unclean Machine at some point. I’m sure they will continue to expand on this as well with all sorts of extensions.
> Besides these extensions sounding amazing being able to also use all of these new effects (which sound great and look intuitive)with everything else in Omni /Keyscape etc……..and indeed this isn’t what I was expecting.
> So yeah I’m probably a lone voice ,this wasn’t what I wanted or was expecting from Eric and company but I’m pleasantly surprised,quite intrigued and I see something although it’s a bit pricey knowing Spectrasonics track record this will be a really interesting new chapter in Omni-land.


I kind of have a hunch that Stylus may eventually become an expansion option... Just Like Trillian and Keyscape can be used inside of Omisphere, I've always suspected RMX will eventually be accessible in Omnisphere as well...


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> You didn’t see TENET in theaters?!


Sadly no... here in Mexico the pandemic was hitting hard at the time and we were still a year away from vaccination.

I saw it on my home theater though which is decent 

Would be great if they re-released it on theaters.


----------



## Nico5

vitocorleone123 said:


> \rain on parade


Several of the points you're "raining" on as conflicting what you're looking for, may very well be positive features for others. And even for the same individual, the usefulness of something may vary with the project they're working on.

For example, genre-specific pre-produced sounds are probably not what you want when you're trying to craft your own, very unique sonic signature for the next big thing in music.

But it may be exactly what a producer under really tight deadlines is looking for when their TV show calls for a 90s dub-step club scene.

I don't think it's reasonable to expect any supplier of anything to be able to serve all potential audiences and purposes equally well. Not even the biggest and richest companies in the world are pulling that off.

So I'm not sure, if small "parades" by small music software companies really deserve to be rained on unless they are clearly misrepresenting what their products do or for whom they make sense. And I've never thought Spectrasonics are misrepresenting anything. And just because they've become polished at marketing doesn't mean they're untruthful.

That being said, I bought Atmosphere and later Omnisphere and Omnisphere 2, when they came out so many years ago, when I was more of a patch preset user, who didn't have the enthusiasm to do more than some sound tweaking. Over the years, I've become more interested in creating more of my own sonic signature. 

That makes Spectrasonics less of an obvious fit for my current way of working than it was before (I've also expanded on the merits of open vs closed platforms in a prior post in this thread). -- But that doesn't change at all how much I respect and admire Eric and the other key contributors at Spectrasonics. And while the new products may not necessarily be something that's on my immediate shopping list, it doesn't make those products any less great for their intended audience and purpose.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

kgdrum said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but I thought all of these effects will be available for use in Omni,Keyscape etc……outside of the extensions?


That's they way they were using it in the videos. Although they didn't specifically mention you could use a Nylon Sky effect on Undercurrent, etc.


----------



## sostenuto

OK. .... and your 'obvious fit' (now) is __


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

kgdrum said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but I thought all of these effects will be available for use in Omni,Keyscape etc……outside of the extensions?


No, you did not - they repeated a few times that all those new effects are available in Omni's FX rack regardless of which extension you're currently using.


----------



## thereus

Spectra sonics is a pretty weird company. Always awesome results but every step they take seems almost completely illogical.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

I must be very susceptible to marketing, because after listening to all four walkthroughs, it's an instant buy for three of them. (I'm probably too old to get excited about putting noise into my music.) The trigger was being able to use the effects on everything else in Omni. And for that matter, if I wanted to import a stem into Omni, I can use the effects on everything I own.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Sadly no... here in Mexico the pandemic was hitting hard at the time and we were still a year away from vaccination.
> 
> I saw it on my home theater though which is decent
> 
> Would be great if they re-released it on theaters.



I'm really hoping!! I would absolutely go another 5 times to get my theater viewings count up to 20


----------



## jcrosby

kgdrum said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but I thought all of these effects will be available for use in Omni,Keyscape etc……outside of the extensions?


You can. But each expansion has its own effects, meaning you don't get an all encompassing set of effects when you buy any one expansion. (Which would have been far more broadly appealing IMO).


----------



## Trash Panda

Nico5 said:


> a 90s dub-step club scene.


Do what now?


----------



## Fleer

Omnisphere already has 14.000 patches. 
Maybe version 3.0 will allow us to pick one of these extensions (with the included fx).


----------



## dgburns

Oy Vey, where is RMX 2 ?

Extensions? I think Milli Vanilli


----------



## TonalDynamics

Nico5 said:


> I'm seeing Spectrasonics primarily targeting music makers looking for highly polished sound designs with high degrees of tweakability.


This has been the tacit mantra of Spectrasonics and particularly Omnisphere from day one, in my observation.

The 'highly polished' aspect is both great and not-so-great at the same time; great because it shows the full potential of what a pro sound-designer can do within such a combined synth+sample environment, and not-so-great because the sounds are often so distinct and unique that they are instantly recognizable and even repetitive.

Which is perfectly fine for having fun, not so fine for producing work which is fully exposed to public scrutiny

This is why for me, as a writer, both the 3rd party preset libraries, in addition to the tweakability factor that you mention, are essential to navigate something as vast as Omnisphere in any kind of serious creative session.

What I am genuinely curious about is the actual efficacy of the 'tweaks' baked into the new GUIs for each extension - are they rehashed iterations of the same existing FX (which are massive in number), or do the knobs and faders really feel like they're imparting some special magic?

Were the modules within the 'new' FX and knobs modeled after any particular hardware units? Inspired by them?

How much does granular processing feature into the new extensions?

What specifically that's baked into the new GUI controls make the new products stand out and compel you to 'tweak' things? What makes them stand out from being 'just another soundset/3rd party patch library'?

Cheers


----------



## kgdrum

Nico5 said:


> Several of the points you're "raining" on as conflicting what you're looking for, may very well be positive features for others. And even for the same individual, the usefulness of something may vary with the project they're working on.
> 
> For example, genre-specific pre-produced sounds are probably not what you want when you're trying to craft your own, very unique sonic signature for the next big thing in music.
> 
> But it may be exactly what a producer under really tight deadlines is looking for when their TV show calls for a 90s dub-step club scene.
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect any supplier of anything to be able to serve all potential audiences and purposes equally well. Not even the biggest and richest companies in the world are pulling that off.
> 
> So I'm not sure, if small "parades" by small music software companies really deserve to be rained on unless they are clearly misrepresenting what their products do or for whom they make sense. And I've never thought Spectrasonics are misrepresenting anything. And just because they've become polished at marketing doesn't mean they're untruthful.
> 
> That being said, I bought Atmosphere and later Omnisphere and Omnisphere 2, when they came out so many years ago, when I was more of a patch preset user, who didn't have the enthusiasm to do more than some sound tweaking. Over the years, I've become more interested in creating more of my own sonic signature.
> 
> That makes Spectrasonics less of an obvious fit for my current way of working than it was before (I've also expanded on the merits of open vs closed platforms in a prior post in this thread). -- But that doesn't change at all how much I respect and admire Eric and the other key contributors at Spectrasonics. And while the new products may not necessarily be something that's on my immediate shopping list, it doesn't make those products any less great for their intended audience and purpose.



I totally get the point @Nico5 is making.We are all different,have different likes and needs and we are all going to have different perspectives.
I for one don’t understand or have much interest in getting SoundPaint. After a year and a half of hype I’m still not sure what SoundPaint is. I do know I don’t want a bunch of deeply sampled synths. I love Troells and I like much of what he’s done with 8dio but imo 8dio is also a developer known for great ideas and sometimes overlooking a detail here and there etc……..
Spectrasonics? Never! Always great releases ,great updates and level of QC most developers never attain.
I didn’t expect Spectrasonics to go the direction they have chosen but with their track record I’m happy to see what they have in store for us.
Besides the new sonic abilities the extensions and effects offer Omni users I think Spectrasonics has quietly potentially released Omnisphere 3 the unannounced version.
Trusting Eric and his team as much as I do I predict Omnisphere we will be essentially transformed in the next year or two.


----------



## Technostica

I watched the first ten minutes or so and the acoustic guitar sounded good based on partial viewing. 
The presentation style came across as very Apple influenced. 
But he also came across as likeable which helped. 
I am curious to watch the rest, even though I don't have any of their products or intend buying any. 
It's nice to window shop after hours when there's no chance to buy.


----------



## kgdrum

jcrosby said:


> You can. But each expansion has its own effects, meaning you don't get an all encompassing set of effects when you buy any one expansion. (Which would have been far more broadly appealing IMO).




Yeah but it basically adds a cool mini effect suite corresponding to each extension you purchase into Omni which can be also used with Keyscape,Moog Tribute,Trillian etc……
This for me is pretty damn cool!


----------



## jcrosby

kgdrum said:


> Yeah but it basically adds a cool mini effect suite corresponding to each extension you purchase into Omni which can be also used with Keyscape,Moog Tribute,Trillian etc……
> This for me is pretty damn cool!


Right, but why not give everyone all new effects when they buy any one of the expansions? While I'd love the reverb in Nylon Sky there's no way I'm buying it just to have that reverb available as a patch design option in Omnisphere...


----------



## hoxclab

I'm going to cop them all minus Seismic Shock. I have no interest in that.


----------



## kgdrum

jcrosby said:


> Right, but why not give everyone all new effects when they buy any one of the expansions? While I'd love the reverb in Nylon Sky there's no way I'm buying it just to have that reverb available as a patch design option in Omnisphere...


I can understand this reaction if you want the effects and not the sound extensions.
Nylon Sky,UNCLEAN Machine and UnderCurrent looks like eventual purchases for me.
I suspect by this time next year there will be several more extensions and who knows if they hear enough requests they might do effect bundles additionally.


----------



## sostenuto

dgburns said:


> Oy Vey, where is RMX 2 ?
> 
> Extensions? I think Milli Vanilli


Capable, dusty, old Drum VI that can do cool things .... long as you delve in somewhat distant past ! 🙄


----------



## vitocorleone123

Nico5 said:


> Several of the points you're "raining" on as conflicting what you're looking for, may very well be positive features for others. And even for the same individual, the usefulness of something may vary with the project they're working on.
> 
> For example, genre-specific pre-produced sounds are probably not what you want when you're trying to craft your own, very unique sonic signature for the next big thing in music.
> 
> But it may be exactly what a producer under really tight deadlines is looking for when their TV show calls for a 90s dub-step club scene.
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect any supplier of anything to be able to serve all potential audiences and purposes equally well. Not even the biggest and richest companies in the world are pulling that off.
> 
> So I'm not sure, if small "parades" by small music software companies really deserve to be rained on unless they are clearly misrepresenting what their products do or for whom they make sense. And I've never thought Spectrasonics are misrepresenting anything. And just because they've become polished at marketing doesn't mean they're untruthful.
> 
> That being said, I bought Atmosphere and later Omnisphere and Omnisphere 2, when they came out so many years ago, when I was more of a patch preset user, who didn't have the enthusiasm to do more than some sound tweaking. Over the years, I've become more interested in creating more of my own sonic signature.
> 
> That makes Spectrasonics less of an obvious fit for my current way of working than it was before (I've also expanded on the merits of open vs closed platforms in a prior post in this thread). -- But that doesn't change at all how much I respect and admire Eric and the other key contributors at Spectrasonics. And while the new products may not necessarily be something that's on my immediate shopping list, it doesn't make those products any less great for their intended audience and purpose.


Oh, for sure the post was all about me - definitely not trying to generalize that to everyone, especially on this forum. Just a different perspective of someone that was modestly disappointed with the announcement today.

That said, I’m at least 99% right on how they take control away from the user with hardware - the current behavior should be an opt-in.


----------



## kgdrum

What I do find hilarious is in a year or two we might be referring to Omnisphere as barebones Omni, Omni lite or regular Omni.
The more I think about it I think Spectrasonics has quietly pulled off a major transformative left turn with the Spectrasonics landscape that’s going to be more significant a year from now than we are probably anticipating presently.
As @jcrosby mentioned with the Omnisphere platform it is very possible that the next version of Stylus RMX can very well be an extension hosted within Omnisphere.
In a way this makes a ton of sense and the possibilities are almost infinite.
The more I think about this the more intriguing I’m finding these new developments.


----------



## Nico5

sostenuto said:


> OK. .... and your 'obvious fit' (now) is __


I'm still somewhat early in my journey, but when I want to make something more "my own" sonic signature, I tend to use some of the following approaches:

resampling: take the output from one plugin or a piece of hardware, and sample it into another one for further processing
DAW based routing: using various plugins from different manufacturers inside the DAW
plugin chaining / combining tools: I bought PluginGuru's Unify when it was released and very recently bought Plogue's Bidule, which may have the most potential yet for combining things from various manufacturers, while also allowing me to stay on Cubase.
To me the multi-manufacturer thing is a sonic advantage, but it also has significant drawbacks:

increased cost
more bugs/crashes due to incompatibilities
more learning and overall time spent, because of the different UIs and workflows with different manufacturers
Some DAWs seem to have better plugin chaining and mangling capabilities than others, but that seems to come with some other disadvantages, depending on the particular DAW.


----------



## kgdrum

vitocorleone123 said:


> That said, I’m at least 99% right on how they take control away from the user with hardware - the current behavior should be an opt-in.




I don’t understand what you’re trying to say at all. If anything this FREE update gives users that own the corresponding hardware MORE control using Omnisphere.
This offers users a level of control unlike any other softsynth. Additionally if a user doesn’t have the corresponding hardware they aren’t limited or penalized in any way.
So how do you think this takes control away from a user?


----------



## vitocorleone123

kgdrum said:


> I don’t understand what you’re trying to say at all. If anything this FREE update gives users that own the corresponding hardware MORE control using Omnisphere.
> This offers users a level of control unlike any other soffysynth. Additionally if a user doesn’t have the corresponding hardware they are limited or penalized in any way.
> So how do you think this takes control away from a user?


Sorry - I should've restated rather than referred. Bad forum posting etiquette on my part. I was very specifically talking about the hardware control with a synth. It automatically reverts to the synth you have even if you change a control to something else.

This was one feature that helped tip me into purchasing Omni, only to find out I'd never want to use it due to the designed limitations. But enough about me!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Sorry if this has been asked before but I am a little confused.

On the one hand the new extensions which dont bother me at all soundwise (not my stuff).

But then there seem to be new function special to these extensions.

And then there is the update which seems to include some new functions too.

So are all new functions in the extensions in the update too ? Or only some ? So if I like a special function in a new extension do I have to buy it even if I dont like the sounds at all ?

Very confusing......


----------



## NekujaK

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I am a little confused.
> 
> On the one hand the new extensions which dont bother me at all soundwise (not my stuff).
> 
> But then there seem to be new function special to these extensions.
> 
> And then there is the update which seems to include some new functions too.
> 
> So are all new functions in the extensions in the update too ? Or only some ? So if I like a special function in a new extension do I have to buy it even if I dont like the sounds at all ?
> 
> Very confusing......


My understanding is the only new thing in Omni 2.8 are the strum articulations in the arpeggiator.

Everything else - the new knobs, scenes, FX units - are only available with the Extensions.

But I might be wrong


----------



## kgdrum

@KarlHeinz 
I’m not sure what specific “functions” you are referring to but some of the the features mentioned are built into the most recent version of Omnisphere so if I’m remembering correctly things like updated sequencer options are available to everyone. I’m pretty sure Spectrasonics already has several extensions in the pipeline for future releases. I suspect Eric and his team will create something you’re going to like.👍


----------



## Nico5

I assume that some of the new strumming features only make sense with the new multi-samples in the extensions, since they count on concepts like up and down which I'm not sure exist in any samples/sounds prior to the expansions.

Multi sampling in Omnisphere has never been available to end users, so I'm not sure if one could even make use of some of those strumming features without the appropriate new expansions where the samples have been created accordingly.


----------



## KarlHeinz

kgdrum said:


> @KarlHeinz
> I’m not sure what specific “functions” you are referring to but some of the the features mentioned are built into the most recent version of Omnisphere so if I’m remembering correctly things like updated sequencer options are available to everyone. I’m pretty sure Spectrasonics already has several extensions in the pipeline for future releases. I suspect Eric and his team will create something you’re going to like.👍


Thanks for the answers but still not really clear for me. But at least I get that there are functions only available IN the extensions and not coming with the general update.

kgdrum: the ones mentioned in the video about the new extensions. Which was not very concrete mostly, more kind of nebulous "great things coming with.....". For me after that video I thought these functions will only be available/included IN the exensions.

Then there was an info about a new update which mentioned some new functions (like the strumming feature, better humanization...).

Would be great if Omnisphere could make a list somewhere what is new to Omnisphere in general and what function is specific to which extension and only available there.


----------



## AmbientMile

KarlHeinz said:


> ...Would be great if Omnisphere could make a list somewhere what is new to Omnisphere in general and what function is specific to which extension and only available there.



Partial list of latest Omni update (available to all users):


Sonic Extensions compatibility
New Arpeggiator features:
- New “Strum” step modifiers simulate guitar strumming. Specially featured in the “Nylon Sky” Sonic Extension, these modifiers can be used in any patch in Omnisphere
- New "Humanity" knob controls the amount of randomization applied to individual note start times
- New "Dynamics" knob controls the amount of randomization applied to individual note velocities
New Modulation Targets: Arp Humanity and Arp Life


----------



## AmbientMile

Nico5 said:


> I assume that some of the new strumming features only make sense with the new multi-samples in the extensions, since they count on concepts like up and down which I'm not sure exist in any samples/sounds prior to the expansions.


I took a few minutes and tried the new arp strumming on older Omni guitar patches and it works quite well.

EDIT: Plugin Guru Mega Magic Guitars sound amazing using the new strumming arps!


----------



## Guido Negraszus

I agree with some others here. The sound quality is awesome (I purchased the top 3) but this could have been implemented into 3.0. Clearly, this was a commercial decision. Spectrasonics were always very generous with new sounds and updates. No doubt. But with $149 per extension (I'm sure with many more to come) the honeymoon is surely over. The Omnisphere journey ahead will be a lot more expensive.


----------



## Jaap

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks for the answers but still not really clear for me. But at least I get that there are functions only available IN the extensions and not coming with the general update.
> 
> kgdrum: the ones mentioned in the video about the new extensions. Which was not very concrete mostly, more kind of nebulous "great things coming with.....". For me after that video I thought these functions will only be available/included IN the exensions.
> 
> Then there was an info about a new update which mentioned some new functions (like the strumming feature, better humanization...).
> 
> Would be great if Omnisphere could make a list somewhere what is new to Omnisphere in general and what function is specific to which extension and only available there.


Here a big list. I marked at the extensions lists in bold what function is specific for that extension

*Omnisphere 2.8 (*this update is available for everyone, no extension needed)*

Sonic Extensions compatibility
New Arpeggiator features:
- New “Strum” step modifiers simulate guitar strumming. Specially featured in the “Nylon Sky” Sonic Extension, these modifiers can be used in any patch in Omnisphere
- New "Humanity" knob controls the amount of randomization applied to individual note start times
- New "Dynamics" knob controls the amount of randomization applied to individual note velocities
New Modulation Targets: Arp Humanity and Arp Life
Adds value-snapping detents for the Envelope ADR parameters on the Layer Pages and Custom Controls. Detents are only added when the Envelopes are host-synced. Holding down Shift while dragging the ADR controls allows continuous value adjustments
Fixes issue where the Harmonia Mix parameter value could be wrong after loading a patch
Fixes issue in Shared Signal Path mode where disabling Layer A could create clicking noises in audio from Layers B-D
Fixes zippering artifacts for the Aux Return parameter on the Part Effect Racks
Fixes issue where simultaneously changing the Soundsource "Reverse" parameter for 2 or more layers could cause loading failures
Fixes issue in Shared Signal Path mode where disabling Layer A caused the Ring Mod effect to sound incorrect on Layers B/C/D
Fixes issue where Key Tracking and other sources would not work when Solo mode is On
Fixes issue where Filter Key Tracking in Solo mode did not handle release events properly
Fixes issue where changing the Master Filter cutoff and resonance simultaneously could corrupt the audio output
Fixes issue where the Master Filter was adding audible lowpass filtering at host sample rates above 44.1kHz
Fixes issue where LFO rate was incorrect after changing the sample rate
Fixes issue where envelope parameter data was loaded incorrectly for some patches
Fixes issue in Arpeggiator where Step Dividers, in conjunction with Chord mode, did not play properly
Fixes issues with Arpeggiator preset menu
Fixes crash in Live Mode pane that could occur when rearranging Parts
Fixes crash that could occur when a Soundsource started playing for the first time
Fixes Patch Browser synchronization issue where the Category filter could be incorrectly reset to "All" while changing patches
Fixes issue in Browsers where exiting Sound Match mode did not return to correct prior patch library
Fixes issue where the wrong Mini-Browser could sometimes be shown after closing the full multi-browser
Fixes issue where Browser’s rating stars could be overwritten by “MIDI Learn” text sometimes
Fixes issue where switching patches could cause audio glitches
Fixes issue where arrow steppers on mini browser pane could step thru patches when mini multi browser was displayed
Fixes issue where note timing adjustments made to the Trigger Mode setting were incorrectly scaled by the Clock Speed parameter
Fixes issue where setting polyphony (# voices) to 64 could cause the plugin to stop responding to Note On events
Fixes issue where modulation highlight graphics for GUI controls did not always get reset after a patch load
VST3: Fixes issue where "Enter Value" feature for manually typing in automation values did not work
VST3: Fixes issue where host automation values changed after closing/opening the GUI
VST3: Fixes issue where VST3 Hosts added a resizing handle to the VST3 plugin GUI
VST3: Fixes issue where changing the Clock Speed parameter did not work properly
Mac Only: Fixes issue where modulation highlight images were not getting drawn for some knob-style controls
Windows Only: Fixes graphics rendering issues for images displayed on the Custom Pane
Windows Only: Omnisphere Standalone app updated to v1.1.0d. Resolves Windows system DLL loading issue

*Undercurrent*







With its vast world of evocative moods and brooding textures, Undercurrent™ is the quintessential tool for dark electronic music production. Highly playable and customizable, you’ll find truly endless creative possibilities. These remarkable sounds and highly versatile effects are an indispensable palette for any forward-thinking composer/producer.

A dark masterpiece by Ignacio Longo, top Spectrasonics designer
*Exclusive new “Under Fire” saturator/comp/EQ effect!
Exclusive new “Under Echo” pitch-shifted ambience effect!*
Over 2,000 sounds in eleven different categories
Powerful Custom Controls for creative sound manipulation
Over 300 extraordinary new Soundsources (over 7GB)
*Innovative Modular Multisampling – unique timbre/gesture per-key*
Easily transform evocative sounds into pulsing rhythms
Ominous sounds recorded in Secret Underground Tunnels
Vast range, from moody ambience to extremely intense
Requires Omnisphere 2.8 or higher

*Nylon Sky*






This inspiring Sonic Extension is based on the most expressive nylon guitar ever done for Omnisphere – but that’s just the beginning! Nylon Sky™ combines this extremely deep-sampled instrument with Omnisphere’s synthesis power and the gorgeous new Sky FX to create stunning ambient organic sounds. Authentic rhythmic Patches take full advantage of brand new innovative Arpeggiator features and transform your playing into unbelievably realistic strumming patterns. Nylon Sky will inspire for years to come!

From guitar sampling legend Bob Daspit
*Exclusive new “Sky Verb” beautiful shimmer reverb effect!
Exclusive new “Sky Channel” Class-A channel strip effect!*
Gorgeous hybrid ambient guitar sounds and organic textures
Realism control adds lifelike imperfections – breathing, noises
Easily mix between three mic channels – Tube, X/Y, Wide
Fingerstyle, Picked, and Flamenco performance styles
Muted, Tremolo, Harmonics, and other playing techniques
Extraordinary new Strumming feature with Humanity and Life!
Build your own strum patterns with new Arp step modifiers
Round Robins, Legato articulations, and much more…
Requires Omnisphere 2.8 or higher

*Unclean Machine*






Get ready for the ultimate LO-FI experience! With Omnisphere’s famous “Retroland” category becoming a major hit with producers, we decided it was time to develop an entire Sonic Extension dedicated to these iconic sounds. With the ultra-vibey new Unclean FX and a gigantic variety of over 2,000 sounds, Unclean Machine™ is the perfect sauce for getting those nostalgic feels cooking!

A tour de force by Retroland master Tolga Gurpinar
*Exclusive new “Unclean Channel” lo-fi channel strip effect!
Exclusive new “Unclean Verb” retro reverb/ambience effect!*
Over 2,000 sounds with tons of character and attitude
Immense variety with 17 different sound categories
Playable classics and phrases that feel lifted from vintage vinyl
Unique Custom Controls for every patch for experimentation
Highly creative and fresh, rhythmic arpeggiator patches
Features over 200 new multisampled soundsources
Lo-Fi Keys, Bells, Pads, Guitars, Strings, Basses, and much more…
Requires Omnisphere 2.8 or higher

*Seismic Shock*






Sonic power reigns supreme in Seismic Shock™. By fusing epic sounds with the next-level Seismic FX, a vast amount of new terrain is covered – from throbbing rhythms to highly playable sounds. Designed for producers in search of maximum impact, you’ll unearth an arsenal of killer tools in Seismic Shock for all kinds of modern production.

Created by veteran producer/sound designer Seth Norman
*Exclusive new “Seismic Pump” extreme side-chaining effect!
Exclusive new “Seismic Verb” epic animated reverb effect!*
Nearly 2,000 powerful sounds in eleven categories
Super versatile range – from highly playable to brutal noises
Lethal Nitrogen Oscillator sounds captured at NASA Labs!
Unique Custom Controls for radically creative manipulation
*Features brand new, aggressive Seismic Wavetables*
Trigger Scenes for on-the-fly performance transformations
Dramatic Wheel tricks for impressive modulations
Requires Omnisphere 2.8 or higher


----------



## José Herring

Not being an Omnisphere owner, I don't get it. Seems like Omni could already do what these modules are doing. Rather than it being new it seems like an update. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## Nico5

AmbientMile said:


> EDIT: Plugin Guru Mega Magic Guitars sound amazing using the new strumming arps!


cool - thanks for mentioning that -- I'll have to try some of those!


----------



## Bee_Abney

The new sounds and effects seem splendid. The pricing makes sense - new, complex soundsets at the level of a sample library plus two new excellent effects. The innovation appears to be in terms of the commercial structure. You can’t get the effects without the corresponding soundset. And Spectrasonics are now making smaller products that are not only compatible with Omnisphere but require it.

I have no complaints. However, I’d rather buy effects that I can use on Omnisphere and everything else. But then, I am more of an admirer than a lover of Omnisphere. Effects that are intimately linked to and interwoven with Omnisphere make great sense for those who use Omnisphere extensively.

Keyscape and Trillian already made it the case that not every Omnisphere owner can use every Omnisphere soundset. That will now be multiplied many times over. But increasing diversity and customisability can also be seen as a good thing; albeit one that creates a commercial terrain that requires more research to navigate.

So, you know, Omnisphere just got better, if you are prepared to pay for it (though the 2.8 upgrade is free to existing users). That sounds like cause for celebration! We’ll now need to think about which improvements we want to buy. Okay; we do that all the time for plugins in general. And Spectrasonics have gone further down the multi-product route by having more products. The products seem excellent, so that’s good, too.

So, on balance, pretty good. If I were more fond of the Omnisphere sound, I’d be jolly pleased right now! Congratulations to Spectrasonics!


----------



## Bee_Abney

sostenuto said:


> Hmmm. _One-size-fits-all_ pricing ..... notable '_size_' variation in first four offerings.
> ( 14 _ 20 _ 7.2 _ 6.8 - GB )
> Assuming quality is comparable ..... 🙄


Sidestepping any jokes about size...

Some sounds require a heftier sample library, I guess. Some effects, too, take up more space. The amount of resources expended to create them and the benefits to the user seem close enough. Ultimately, though, the desire for equal pricing is probably more about the overall commercial model, and the design of the extensions will have been shaped to fit that model.


----------



## Nico5

José Herring said:


> Not being an Omnisphere owner, I don't get it. Seems like Omni could already do what these modules are doing. Rather than it being new it seems like an update.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Yes, this is mostly about new sounds, and to a lesser degree about new fx, and not so much about new Omnsiphere platform functionality.

People who can't get enough of the highly polished nature of Spectrasonics sound designs including the very high tweakability afforded by Omnisphere will likely be very happy with the new extensions.

People who were expecting fundamental changes to the Omnisphere platform may be disappointed.

I'm not disappointed, because I think Spectrasonics is a sound design company at heart and not a software platform company. So I'm not expecting them to turn into a software platform company even though the Omnsiphere platform is remarkably powerful. Powerful enough to have attracted quite a few 3rd party developers. And powerful enough to invite even dramatic tweaking of preset sounds.

In my own little (highly subjective) mental chart of great sound designers and great software platform makers, Spectrasonics ranks extremely highly on sound design and more medium as a software platform. I bought into Spectrasonics Stylus RMX, Atmosphere and later Omnsiphere 1 and 2 because of the very high quality sound designs with extreme tweakability. For more platform flexibility and power I tend to use other software.


----------



## el-bo

Bee_Abney said:


> The new sounds and effects seem splendid.


Indeed, they do! Maybe it's just me still being a lowly Omni 1.5 user (Never having played Omni 2), but it seems like the sound-engine quality of the engine has taken a step up. Or are the FX really responsible (I know these days, I rarely use Omni without some external analog-sculpting or more likely OTT).

But the sounds and the movement within them, especially in Undercurrent, seem much closer to the cutting-edge than before.

Very impressed!

I also think Nylon Sky sounds stunning, and the new performance features seem to work very well. i do, however, share TTF's slight disappointment in the amount of guitars offered. But with a little perspective shift i.e looking at such an extension as equivalent to a Kontakt library, it kinda makes sense. Perhaps they at Spectrasonics feel it's time to become a master of 'some' than Jacks of all trades.




Bee_Abney said:


> The pricing makes sense


I've changed my opinion on this, a little. While it's easy to make the case for the value in these offerings, they've removed the 'Gotta catch 'em all' element for perhaps all but rich completionists and industry professionals. I was really blown away by Undercurrent and the guitar, slightly tepid on 'Unclean' (albeit I would love the two FX from that one) and had very little interest in 'Seismic'. At a (much) lower price-point, those "perhaps not" libraries might become "Oh, go on then. Might as well" libraries.

I've always been one for the sell at 50% to sell double mindset, and that hasn't changed with this. I really think there's a price-point (And it ain't $150) where customers are likely to take a chance on certain libraries, or even just buy them for the sound-sources and FX.

I was also pretty excited when Eric started talking of discounts, as I had in mind a loyalty scheme similar to Fabfilter. instead, the way this system works involves having to spend huge amounts to invoke. Again, fine for those who can write some of that off to expenses, or who will make it back on the next job. But Omnisphere has users of many different budgets and capabilities that this will exclude.

Bit of a weird scenario on the horizon. Omnisphere will no longer be Omnisphere; at least not to all (Omni) users. As the amount of extensions, erm...extends, there will become a larger disparity of sounds and FX between users. So how will Spectrasoncs and 3rd-party sound-designers provide sounds for such a tiered approach? They either have to stick to 'stock' Omnisphere features, sound-sources and FX, or use the new goodies leaving the end-user with many sounds they cannot use. Or am I missing something.

Either way, none of this is for me. I can't afford any of this, especially given I'd have to finally upgrade to Omni 2 at the same time. Not bitter, though. While others bemoan not having been able to yet fully exploit Omni 2, I rejoice i the fact that I've still yet to fully tire of the first Omni 1.5


----------



## MA-Simon

rrichard63 said:


> Essentially (1) multi-sampled instruments for Omnisphere with (2) custom effects


I did not read everything, is it possible to do your own multisampled instruments yet?

Anyone else noticed how he is wearing 2 jackets? Must have been very cold in that building and that is not including the heat of all those lights aaand a fire place. I would have melted. 

Edit: That video is even more overproduced then spitfire. Sadly not a lot of new stuff.


----------



## KarlHeinz

> The pricing makes sense


Of course that will depend on anyones needs and expectations.

But if you take into account NO sales and the competitors WITH sales for me personally it makes no sense.

If you take in account the voucher its the same price for an extension then it is actually for Falcon WITH two extensions.

Or: Cube (actually sales prize, dont know it its on actually but will comeback), completely new engine, REALLY new stuff. Mndala. Wide blue sound Elysium. The light series from NI: intro and sales prize.

Dont know what the upcoming Soundpaint will be but as it is modular and the engine is free.....Or the upcoming thing from Lindon/Synthfactory. Or.......

As there is nothing of interest for me soundwise I am not very tempted anyway but even if THE ambient extension might come up someday I doupt I will pay as much for an extension as for the synths/libraries mentioned above.

And if you then take into account the fabulous Ominsphere Expansion devellopers where you can get something comparable soundwise for 50 bucks (or even less...)....

Sorry, "no" for me


----------



## MA-Simon

Bee_Abney said:


> So, you know, Omnisphere just got better, if you are prepared to pay for it (though the 2.8 upgrade is free to existing users). That sounds like cause for celebration! We’ll now need to think about which improvements we want to buy.


I don't see how that is any cause for celebration? That's like Day-one DLC in gaming.


----------



## Bee_Abney

KarlHeinz said:


> Of course that will depend on anyones needs and expectations.
> 
> But if you take into account NO sales and the competitors WITH sales for me personally it makes no sense.
> 
> If you take in account the voucher its the same price for an extension then it is actually for Falcon WITH two extensions.
> 
> Or: Cube (actually sales prize, dont know it its on actually but will comeback), completely new engine, REALLY new stuff. Mndala. Wide blue sound Elysium. The light series from NI: intro and sales prize.
> 
> Dont know what the upcoming Soundpaint will be but as it is modular and the engine is free.....Or the upcoming thing from Lindon/Synthfactory. Or.......
> 
> As there is nothing of interest for me soundwise I am not very tempted anyway but even if THE ambient extension might come up someday I doupt I will pay as much for an extension as for the synths/libraries mentioned above.
> 
> And if you then take into account the fabulous Ominsphere Expansion devellopers where you can get something comparable soundwise for 50 bucks (or even less...)....
> 
> Sorry, "no" for me


Quite so. 

I meant that the price makes sense in the marketplace. I could be wrong about that, but it isn't something that varies from one purchasing decision to the next. It depends on all of them, across all customers and potential customers in a market filled with competition. 

I shan't be buying any extensions unless they are directly 'just the thing' for a specific project. I have Falcon, which has just had some amazing (free to existing users) updates itself.


----------



## Bee_Abney

MA-Simon said:


> I don't see how that is any cause for celebration? That's like Day-one DLC in gaming.


I don't believe the comparison holds. Omnisphere itself is an in-game downloadable purchase and the game is making noise. 

It does make the capacities of Omnisphere more fractured and varied across the user base. They were already divided up by Kescape and Trillian; but this certainly will change the landscape. 

Of course, this can be a cause for regret. I think, on balance, things got better overall.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Bee_Abney said:


> Quite so.
> 
> I meant that the price makes sense in the marketplace. I could be wrong about that, but it isn't something that varies from one purchasing decision to the next. It depends on all of them, across all customers and potential customers in a market filled with competition.
> 
> I shan't be buying any extensions unless they are directly 'just the thing' for a specific project. I have Falcon, which has just had some amazing (free to existing users) updates itself.


O.k., got it. Agree. And I think (even if this is purely speculating) that this was a 100 % marketing decision, not a develloper one. A clever one .


----------



## kgdrum

KarlHeinz said:


> O.k., got it. Agree. And I think (even if this is purely speculating) that this was a 100 % marketing decision, not a develloper one. A clever one .




I think of it as a brilliant marketing decision that a very talented team of developers created that accomplished two entirely different things at the same time. They saw an opportunity to move forward with Omnisphere technologically while taking Omni in an entirely new direction changing the sales model & the entire Omni paradigm,while simultaneously creating an entirely new revenue stream.
Do I wish it was cheaper or free sure but Spectrasonics is a successful business because they make great products that people have always paid top dollar for and in return we have always been delivered great products,1st class support and unparalleled QC. 
The reality is Spectrasonics has never been a budget oriented sale oriented developer.
What I respect about Spectrasonics as a company is they don’t needlessly charge money for the majority of updates. Unless they think it’s a big enough move forward as a major paid update or upgrade, updates have always been free. I don’t think they made this kind of decision without due diligence.
Omnisphere 2 had so many free updates since Omni 2 was introduced,I think we’ve been somewhat spoiled. I will say it one more time, every update including 2.8 since Omni2 was released has been FREE. 
The difference between Omni 2 & Omni 2.8 is simply astounding!
If a developer like Eric Persing and Spectrasonics feel this new path justifies optional paid upgrades,given their track record and absolutely no history of needless money grabbing updates like some other developers I will give them the benefit of the doubt. 
I might not always have the money for their price of admission but this is one developer I have always trusted.


----------



## Bereckis

I have been using Omnisphere for a very long time and frequently.

With Keyscape, I hesitated for a long time because of the price. Today I have bought three extensions without knowing exactly when I will use them.

I have very many good third-party libraries for the Omnisphere, but these extensions are different for me and also still unfamiliar.

But I feel that they have a different quality.


When I think about how much money I spend (gladly) on Spitfire products, the Spectrasonics are cheap in sustainable terms.

When I need to produce music quickly, I usually end up with Omnisphere.


----------



## rrichard63

MA-Simon said:


> I did not read everything, is it possible to do your own multisampled instruments yet?


As far as I know (I haven't read everything either), they haven't answered that question yet. But I will guess. My guess is that in order to build a Sonic Extension you will need a software development kit (SDK) from Spectrasonics, somewhat analogous to the kit you need from Steinberg in order to develop a VST3. Either they do not plan to make that kit available to third parties, or they haven't decided yet.

On the other hand, I assume that the new features in Omnisphere 2.8 are now available to third party developers of preset packs.


----------



## shadowsoflight

Just to recap:

Additions in Omni 2.8 for general or third-party use:
- Arpeggiator strumming options
- Arpeggiator humanization options x2
- New set of Arpeggiator strumming presets

Features locked to Spectrasonics only:
- Multisampling (still)
- Custom controls (basically a flexible, pretty version of macro knobs)
- Scenes (certain selections of custom controls, 5 per patch + 1 open user slot)

Sound Extensions added content:
- New sound sources
- 2 new effects per Extension
- Waveforms for 1 of the 4

It would actually have been kinda cool if they had designed some general use custom controls to experiment with on their stock presets. Or maybe if they assigned one dedicated to each stock library. Makes me wonder if I can try my hand at it myself through FL Studio Patcher, but can't remember if automation selections persist through patches...


----------



## Double Helix

Software update 2.8 has some nice features (and thanks to @Jaap for the comprehensive list) Has anyone (or has Spectrasonics) listed the new patches in the (separate) Patches 2.8?

*EDIT* I come to find out that here are no new patches, per se, but cool new patterns in the arpeggiator (but you already knew that)


----------



## Fleer

Would have loved some more hardware compatibility with the new Sequential synths.


----------



## hoxclab

kgdrum said:


> What I do find hilarious is in a year or two we might be referring to Omnisphere as barebones Omni, Omni lite or regular Omni.
> The more I think about it I think Spectrasonics has quietly pulled off a major transformative left turn with the Spectrasonics landscape that’s going to be more significant a year from now than we are probably anticipating presently.
> As @jcrosby mentioned with the Omnisphere platform it is very possible that the next version of Stylus RMX can very well be an extension hosted within Omnisphere.
> In a way this makes a ton of sense and the possibilities are almost infinite.
> The more I think about this the more intriguing I’m finding these new developments.


I think you're right. I rarely open Keyscape or Trilian in Omnisphere so really this makes sense.


----------



## sostenuto

Keyscape was initially high-draw, as well as high cost. Now, seems ever-decreasing interest and value. No hardware synths here. Many top piano VI(s). One bolus ( ~ 1,400 ? ) additional content @ $400.
Definitely open to happy User comment !

Sonic EXtensions still being sorted, yet likely to add one for full understanding. Nylon Sky has much early support, but have very large guitar/bass VI inventory. Will choose one of remaining three.
Probably go for 'size' _ ( _@ Bee_Abney_ ) 😜 _ since cost is same.

Soundpaint beckons 👻


----------



## Bee_Abney

sostenuto said:


> Keyscape was initially high-draw, as well as high cost. Now, seems ever-decreasing interest and value. No hardware synths here. Many top piano VI(s). One bolus ( ~ 1,400 ? ) additional content @ $400.
> Definitely open to happy User comment !
> 
> Sonic EXtensions still being sorted, yet likely to add one for full understanding. Nylon Sky has much early support, but have very large guitar/bass VI inventory. Will choose one of remaining three.
> Probably go for 'size' _ ( _@ Bee_Abney_ ) 😜 _ since cost is same.
> 8Dio beckons 👻



Have fun big fella!


----------



## sostenuto

Bee_Abney said:


> Have fun big fella!


Always !! 🐘 (political statement as well )


----------



## Fleer

sostenuto said:


> Keyscape was initially high-draw, as well as high cost. Now, seems ever-decreasing interest and value. No hardware synths here. Many top piano VI(s). One bolus ( ~ 1,400 ? ) additional content @ $400.
> Definitely open to happy User comment !
> 
> Sonic EXtensions still being sorted, yet likely to add one for full understanding. Nylon Sky has much early support, but have very large guitar/bass VI inventory. Will choose one of remaining three.
> Probably go for 'size' _ ( _@ Bee_Abney_ ) 😜 _ since cost is same.
> 
> Soundpaint beckons 👻


Keyscape with Omni bring lots of extra patches.


----------



## ljpro101

Fleer said:


> Keyscape with Omni bring lots of extra patches.


Sonic Extensions live stream starting now on Youtube


----------



## chimuelo

You either need it or you don’t.
Personally I only need 3 Extensions, the Seismic Extension just isn’t my cup ‘o tea.
The glitch free real time FX tell me automations will be splendid.
Drums, Nylon and Electric Guitars sound fantastic and I’ll make them even better by blending / layering.

The Unclean Channel is definately on time.

My only beef is I go to buy 3 and there’s no server, no cart.
Try again in a few days.

Nice work Spectrasonics.


----------



## sean8877

Fleer said:


> Keyscape with Omni bring lots of extra patches.


Yeah the Keyscape Creative library has some really cool hybrid patches.


----------



## fiction

I think this extensions sound great and might be a good commercial move from spectrasonics but, as a long time omni/keyscape/trillian user, I can't help but be a bit disappointed as others here. 

Adding this much soundources and presets with accompanying controls should obviously come at a price and I think they are beautifully done and very comprehensive. Other companies that make presets or go the extra mile and record new soundsources for omnisphere have been profiting from that so why shouldn't spectrasonics do it also? 

However, expanding on the functionality of a system which we are already part of, with the new FX units for example, and forcing existing users to buy a whole extension to get it seems unreasonable.


----------



## Monkberry

Went for Nylon Sky and Unclean Machine. I have plenty of softsynths and nylon string guitar libraries but they did a great job with Nylon Sky after going through the patches & messing with the custom controls. I wasn't too sure about Unclean Machine but the simple fact that they did a great job with presets and having 5 scenes to work with pushed me over the edge. I'm sure I could get similar results after working with plugins like XLN RC20 or Tritik Flaw but this is so quick it just makes sense. No regrets considering the 20% discount for buying both together.


----------



## el-bo

If any early-adopters fancy sharing some thoughts/mini-reviews, it'd be very welcome. Have fun!


----------



## ElectricFrog

Sonic Extensions - Undercurrent - Part 1 and 2 No talk Very Deep Walkthrough


----------



## el-bo

ElectricFrog said:


> Sonic Extensions - Undercurrent - Part 1 and 2 No talk Very Deep Walkthrough



Thanks for posting this. Had to skip around a bit, but it seems (in as far as it goes. I guess there'll be more parts?) to be one of the most consistent sound-sets I've heard. All killer; no filler. Even the sounds I perhaps wouldn't find a use for. I still find very interesting.

Hats off to Ignacio et al


----------



## kgdrum

WOW! Thanks for doing this 👍
This sounds stunning.


----------



## sostenuto

Fleer said:


> Keyscape with Omni bring lots of extra patches.


That is 1,400 referred to ? 
This is current unknown _ do these bring fair value for $400. ?? 
< $ 0.30 per Patch ..... probably.


----------



## Technostica

I have watched a lot more of the guitar demo and it sounded more musical to me than all the Soundpaint demos combined.


----------



## Bman70

I would go for Symphonic Destruction before I bought these extensions. Just feel like I'd be getting something that's a genuine expansion of my sonic possibilities and performance. The deep walkthrough helped convince me even more, that it's not what I look for in synth sounds. But I'm more into sound design and patch design than layered, wet, complex presets. 

I probably haven't watched enough videos, but why did they have to change Omni's GUI for these? To me it sort of adds to the perception of Omni as being a bit bloated and complicated to navigate. 

Now we have different GUIs to deal with. I've just started to feel like I've mastered Omni's default controls.. can these patches be edited in the standard GUI too?


----------



## Fleer

sostenuto said:


> That is 1,400 referred to ?
> This is current unknown _ do these bring fair value for $400. ??
> < $ 0.30 per Patch ..... probably.


Omni by itself has almost 15.000 sounds. 





Spectrasonics - Omnisphere 2.8 - Library







www.spectrasonics.net


----------



## sostenuto

..... for recovering guitar-lics ? No Spectra demos, so likely to add Undercurrent, Unclean Machine, or Seismic Shock _ just to learn what this is about. 
Soundpaint remains of high interest until released and auditioned.


----------



## sostenuto

Fleer said:


> Omni by itself has almost 15.000 sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectrasonics - Omnisphere 2.8 - Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spectrasonics.net


To be clear .......... longtime Omni /Trilian/ StylusRMX fanboy; remain hesitant to dilute learning by adding another 'heavy' softsynth _ ( Zebra2, Dune3, Falcon, xx ).
Also enjoy Repro-1 /5, Spire, Vital, all NI _ K12U.

Cool to now have v2.8 !


----------



## hoxclab

sostenuto said:


> ..... for recovering guitar-lics ? No Spectra demos, so likely to add Undercurrent, Unclean Machine, or Seismic Shock _ just to learn what this is about.
> Soundpaint remains of high interest until released and auditioned.


That's the predicament I am in. Do I cop three expansions or do I throw that money into Soundpaint. I might just have to do both.


----------



## sostenuto

hoxclab said:


> That's the predicament I am in. Do I cop three expansions or do I throw that money into Soundpaint. I might just have to do both.


Likely you are open to broader genres. Easier to choose. Undercurrent is only extension of current interest. Now hesitant to jump in if EDM rules as strongly as it has at NI for some time. 
No criticism intended, other priorities here and will monitor closely. 
Soundpaint is a done deal, and waiting patiently for release.
Enjoy !


----------



## Bee_Abney

Technostica said:


> I have watched a lot more of the guitar demo and it sounded more musical to me than all the Soundpaint demos combined.


More so than the piano or the full compositions? The Omni guitar does sound very special indeed. Not a sound I like personally, but the quality is fantastic. It's a great reminder of just how amazing Omnisphere is, and just how good Spectrasonics sound design is for music.


----------



## Tatu

Great stuff as always from Spectrasonics! Question is, will this ad 10+ years to it's lifespan, before we get another major step via Omnisphere 3.


----------



## Nico5

Tatu said:


> before we get another major step via Omnisphere 3.


may never get that step, since I think Spectrasonics is a sound design company at heart much more so than a software platform company


----------



## Tatu

Nico5 said:


> may never get that step, since I think Spectrasonics is a sound design company at heart much more so than a software platform company


That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Saxer

Got all the extensions. Great stuff, I love these lo-fi sounds. It's a bit like Phonec but with much more depth. And Spectrasonics are together with Heavyocity the kings of beautiful distortion!


----------



## tmhuud

Nylons a no-brainer with Daspit behind it. (Zimmer guitars)


----------



## dcoscina

Ian Dorsch said:


> I'm lukewarm on the other ones, just because I already have so much material in the same vein, but Nylon Sky sounds gorgeous and like something that I will serially overuse.


Yes planning on getting this expansion too


----------



## Double Helix

Although I haven't listened to every sound in every sound set demo, Nylon Sky does stand out so far. I am just afraid that if I acquire it, I'd be cheating on my other guitar libraries.
Also, because these libraries will never go on sale, there is no big rush for me; besides, I am having fun with the Omni guitars in the new strummer arps in 2.8.


----------



## Monkberry

I'm going back in to get the remaining 2, Undercurrent and Seismic Shock. Could've saved an additional 10% but there weren't enough videos on Tuesday to convince me, so I paused. Nylon Sky & Unclean Machine are both top notch. After watching all available videos on Undercurrent & Seismic Shock, I'm all in.


----------



## Scottyb

I think these sound wonderful! My only slight disappointment is from my own expectations that I’d hoped we’d see an Omnisphere update and something like these would’ve just been built in or included. I’m excited about what they’ve done here though as it all sounds very usable and tweakable.


----------



## el-bo

There is one striking omission, that I hadn't considered until now - The lack of MPE. 

To be at v2.8, with such new releases still bereft of a feature that's starting to become quite commonplace (Some of these smart controls would be so well-suited to 5D assignment) is a little concerning. Of course, it doesn't mean that it isn't being worked on in the background, and will seamlessly integrate with these new extension when ready. But I wonder if Spectrasonics just isn't that into the idea and will cut itself and its customers off from that last level of expressivity.


----------



## Technostica

Technostica said:


> I have watched a lot more of the guitar demo and it sounded more musical to me than all the Soundpaint demos combined.





Bee_Abney said:


> More so than the piano or the full compositions? The Omni guitar does sound very special indeed. Not a sound I like personally, but the quality is fantastic. It's a great reminder of just how amazing Omnisphere is, and just how good Spectrasonics sound design is for music.


My comment reflects more on the difference between having a single announcement video on release day, versus a sprawling range of videos over a matter of weeks prior to release. 
Eric's video was very focused, whereas Troels does tend to ramble on and repeat himself. 
This was accentuated by the sheer number of them. 
It's not that I don't enjoy and like Troels, just that in this case I found it all too much. 

I was referring to the new Nylon guitar expansion, not sure what the Omni guitar is. 

Watching the SP overview video today has given me a different perspective. 
For the first time, the flexibility and quality of SP has jumped out at me.


----------



## sostenuto

So far ... Ignacio Longo - Undercurrent is standout, and most likely purchase. Gonna wait and see if EP continues down EDM path.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Technostica said:


> My comment reflects more on the difference between having a single announcement video on release day, versus a sprawling range of videos over a matter of weeks prior to release.
> Eric's video was very focused, whereas Troels does tend to ramble on and repeat himself.
> This was accentuated by the sheer number of them.
> It's not that I don't enjoy and like Troels, just that in this case I found it all too much.
> 
> I was referring to the new Nylon guitar expansion, not sure what the Omni guitar is.
> 
> Watching the SP overview video today has given me a different perspective.
> For the first time, the flexibility and quality of SP has jumped out at me.


Well I certainly see your point about the videos! 

The Soundpaint guitar in one of the audio demos sounded very good to me, but so does Nylon Sky.


----------



## shponglefan

While I'm usually a fan of everything Spectrasonics does, I have mixed feelings towards these latest releases.

Watching the preset demos for these, I've yet to hear anything that's particularly wowing me or standing out as being that novel. While they're not bad, but when you've listened to thousands upon thousands of patches across various soft synths, everything starts to get a bit samey after awhile.

I suppose it doesn't help already having a boatload of third party presets, plus the gamut of regular Spectrasonics sounds across various products. Coupled with the existing sound mangling capabilities of Omnisphere, I'm not seeing the need for a whole bunch more sounds.

Then there's the price. At $149 a pop, these are a bit on the steep side. Even with the discount, the four expansions add up to almost the full price of Omnisphere. I can't really justify these at that price point, since this isn't the equivalent of a whole other Omnisphere.

Just not feeling it with this release.


----------



## Zedcars




----------



## sostenuto

Bee_Abney said:


> Well I certainly see your point about the videos!
> 
> The Soundpaint guitar in one of the audio demos sounded very good to me, but so does Nylon Sky.


 🎸penchant noted ..... initial impressions from Undercurrent ??


----------



## hoxclab

Guys I'm about to grab them all. Fuck it.


----------



## Bee_Abney

hoxclab said:


> Guys I'm about to grab them all. Fuck it.


Careful now!


----------



## Bee_Abney

sostenuto said:


> 🎸penchant noted ..... initial impressions from Undercurrent ??


Well, the thing is, even if it sounds great, I don't really want any guitar sounds! It's rather a waste of my best asset if I leave the guitar playing to a sampler/synth. I may not be a great guitarist, but I'm better at that than I am at anything else musical. If I want to sketch in a guitar part before playing it, i don't need anything very special. Frankly, I'd normally use a synth or piano.

I have not had time to investigate Undercurrent properly yet. I've looked at Nylon Sky and Unclean Machine at the moment. I have no intention of buying any of them in the immediate future. But, of course, I want all of them! Other than effects, I have just three things that I am keen on buying in the near future. Bunker Samples' Harmonium (which I'm waiting for in case it goes on sale), Physical Audio's Derailer (if it goes on sale, otherwise I'll wait), and a selection of Soundpaint instruments. If an amazing sale comes up, then I'll take a look at Spitfire Audio and Sound Dust.

Omnisphere? I have plenty still to explore and learn. I'm not ready for more sounds at the moment.


----------



## dpasdernick

Camel Audio did this with Alchemy back in the day. You could buy a cool expansion for 59 bucks (even less when on sale). They each came with new samples, new sounds and even more "snapshots" that you could morph between. At 59 bucks I could sneak a new expansion once in a while and not feel like it was a major commitment. At 149 bucks these expansions make me pause and then start to think where else could I spend $150 as there's a ton of stuff out there. Especially when sales are on. None of the 4 current offerings made me go, "must have". 

Aside from the Nylon guitar expansion the three others sound like stuff that's already in Omni. Maybe they'll make a David Gilmour guitar or a hybrid orchestra expansion like Heavyocity's new library.

Purchased one at a time, at 149 bucks each, that ends up being $600 which is more than the price of Omni and gets you into the $1000 range with the necessary Omni purchase price. 

I love Omni. Really love it, but in the end, too pricey for a no-brainer moment.


----------



## shponglefan

dpasdernick said:


> Purchased one at a time, at 149 bucks each, that ends up being $600 which is more than the price of Omni and gets you into the $1000 range with the necessary Omni purchase price.


They do discount them, up to 30% off if you buy 3 or more at once.

It's that's clever marketing tactic of "_in for a penny, in for a pound_."


----------



## sostenuto

All (3) gets me to Keyscape, which remains in play. 
Fuzzy, cuz Undercurent takes a big bite out of $400.


----------



## Hadrondrift

shponglefan said:


> It's that's clever marketing tactic of "_in for a penny, in for a pound_."


Also the strategy of giving customers the unsatisfying feeling of incompleteness and appealing to their collector instinct: »Grmbl, I'll always miss some FX if I don't acquire that.«
This is sort of a "bad feeling marketing" that I don't particularly like. I love Omnisphere, not so this concept of expensive extensions.


----------



## Geoff Grace

sostenuto said:


> Keyscape was initially high-draw, as well as high cost. Now, seems ever-decreasing interest and value. No hardware synths here. Many top piano VI(s). One bolus ( ~ 1,400 ? ) additional content @ $400.
> Definitely open to happy User comment !


_Happy user comment ahead..._

I really enjoy Keyscape, especially as an Omnisphere user who can make use of the Keyscape Creative patches.

Jump to 7:06 in the video below to watch Keyscape Creative in use:




Keyscape itself appeals more to the keyboardist in me than it does the composer, which may be why you might see less talk about it here than at a keyboard player forum. It's true that Keyscape is expensive overall, but it still packs a great bang for the buck when compared to dedicated libraries for each instrument.

On the other hand, if you're already well-stocked with Piano, Rhodes, Clavinet, etc. sounds, you might want to think twice before jumping in. Keyscape is still a good addition even then, but perhaps it's less compelling.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Auf dem Wolf

Def some interesting looking and sounding stuff, but man, this hype video is so far OTT... bit of a cringe-watch at times. I'll take the chill understated Troels Soundpaint demos any day.


----------



## sostenuto

Geoff Grace said:


> _Happy user comment ahead..._
> 
> I really enjoy Keyscape, especially as an Omnisphere user who can make use of the Keyscape Creative patches.
> 
> Jump to 7:06 in the video below to watch Keyscape Creative in use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyscape itself appeals more to the keyboardist in me than it does the composer, which may be why you might see less talk about it here than at a keyboard player forum. It's true that Keyscape is expensive overall, but it still packs a great bang for the buck when compared to dedicated libraries for each instrument.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're already well-stocked with Piano, Rhodes, Clavinet, etc. sounds, you might want to think twice before jumping in. Keyscape is still a good addition even then, but perhaps it's less compelling.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Somehow missed this YT vid. Impressive use of Keyscape Creative ! THX


----------



## Harry

Seems like Omnisphere Extensions has fallen a bit flat on this site. Has Spectrasonics made a bit of a mistake with the pricing? If they were $99 (or even less) I think things would have been different.


----------



## X-Bassist

Harry said:


> Seems like Omnisphere Extensions has fallen a bit flat on this site. Has Spectrasonics made a bit of a mistake with the pricing? If they were $99 (or even less) I think things would have been different.


Even at $99 they would be a bit high. The unfinished sells their excellent preset packs at 20 or 30 bucks (30% less during a sale). Yes, the new fx add some value, but it almost seems as though they finished these packs, realized they would only be worth 30 bucks, then added the fx found nowhere else, then thought “what’s the most we could charge for this?”

I understand development costs a lot (esp the fx) but $149 is still steep. $50 or $60 each would be more reasonable (That’s still over $200 for all four). For me there are only two that are interesting, but considering they never have sales (yet) they will probably always be out of reach. I’ve got a ton of preset packs for Omni (probably enough for life) yet I’ve never pain more than $25. $400 for four packs is a little crazy.

Ok, I may have said this about Omni, Omni 2 upgrade, Keyscape, and Trillian, then ponied up the money after much thought and time, but not this time. 😄


----------



## Double Helix

Harry said:


> Seems like Omnisphere Extensions has fallen a bit flat on this site. Has Spectrasonics made a bit of a mistake with the pricing? If they were $99 (or even less) I think things would have been different.


You make an excellent point regarding Extensions' pricing: Certainly $149 is not "super expensive," relative to what forum members are lining up to shell out for sample libraries, reverb plug-ins, and rent & food.
But I consider what $149 will get me from The Unfinished and/or Luftrum and/or ___[fill in the blank]___, all of which are more à la carte than ten gb of essentially a single product--as undeniably cool and versatile/tweak-able as Sonic Extensions are.

EDIT I see that @X-Bassist beat me to it. . .


----------



## Pier

X-Bassist said:


> Even at $99 they would be a bit high. The unfinished sells their excellent preset packs at 20 or 30 bucks (30% less during a sale). Yes, the new fx add some value, but it almost seems as though they finished these packs, realized they would only be worth 30 bucks, then added the fx found nowhere else, then thought “what’s the most we could charge for this?”
> 
> I understand development costs a lot (esp the fx) but $149 is still steep. $50 or $60 each would be more reasonable (That’s still over $200 for all four). For me there are only two that are interesting, but considering they never have sales (yet) they will probably always be out of reach. I’ve got a ton of preset packs for Omni (probably enough for life) yet I’ve never pain more than $25. $400 for four packs is a little crazy.


As someone who doesn't own Omni I agree.

I think a better strategy would have been to add the new FX/features to the core engine of Omni for all users. Current customers love new features, and it helps to get future customers. Then sell the extensions as libraries that showcase these new features at a more reasonable price.

As it is, current customers feel betrayed since Omni is not precisely cheap to begin with, and future customers don't feel overwhelmed by the total price of getting Omni + official extensions.


----------



## sostenuto

Spectra /Omni long-timer __ Sonic EXtensions entire process less than exciting. 
EP seems to have been cloistered in limited environs, and comfy with close-knit comrades.
EDM early focus is not useful here, making Undercurrent purchase a bit iffy. Likely willing to gamble and learn. but not yet impressed. 
Spoke with Ilio in Los Angeles ( Spectrasonics trusted dealer + support ) and they are not able to sell Sonic EXtensions. Spectra only ....


----------



## rrichard63

If I understand correctly, the new extensions are multi-sampled instruments, in addition to adding effects. I'm not aware that third party preset packs have ever included multi-samples. Am I wrong?


----------



## Pier

rrichard63 said:


> If I understand correctly, the new extensions are multi-sampled instruments, in addition to adding effects. I'm not aware that third party preset packs have ever included multi-samples. Am I wrong?


AFAIK these are multi-samples + synth stuff.

And from previous comments in this thread it seems multi-samples are still not available for third parties.


----------



## rrichard63

Pier said:


> AFAIK these are multi-samples + synth stuff.


I stand corrected. I was trying to account for the asking price, which several people think is out of line.


----------



## chillbot

I encourage everyone who feels they are overpriced to madly stomp around and complain in this thread and not buy them, makes them all the more bespoke for me!


----------



## PhilA

I haven’t bought any of these (yet) however they contain full multi sampled instruments lots of presets and extra functionality. I’d love these to be $99, but really do any of us think (more than?) twice about spending $150 on a new Kontakt instrument which contains a multi sampled instrument presets and effects? Is that actually different? It doesn’t feel different to me.


----------



## shponglefan

Harry said:


> Seems like Omnisphere Extensions has fallen a bit flat on this site. Has Spectrasonics made a bit of a mistake with the pricing? If they were $99 (or even less) I think things would have been different.


Sub-$100 pricing would definitely be more palatable and cause a lot less friction here.

I think whether they're fairly priced depends on how one looks at it. If compared to straight preset expansion packs, these do seem over priced.

On the other hand, they do include multiple gigabytes of new sound source material. If you compare to other library offerings that bring their own sounds and FX (e.g. Luftrum's Bioscape / Lunaris, Heavyocity's Mosaic series, etc.), the $149 price is more in line with those offerings.

FWIW, I ended up caving and bought them even after initially being unenthused by their release.

Having played with them a little bit, Nylon Sky is the only library that specifically impresses me. I imagine I'll get some use of them eventually, but I do wish Spectrasonics had created something more original and less of a "me-too" product with these.


----------



## Trash Panda

Harry said:


> Seems like Omnisphere Extensions has fallen a bit flat on this site. Has Spectrasonics made a bit of a mistake with the pricing? If they were $99 (or even less) I think things would have been different.


They got upstaged by SoundPaint.


----------



## shponglefan

chillbot said:


> I encourage everyone who feels they are overpriced to madly stomp around and complain in this thread and not buy them, makes them all the more bespoke for me!


I'm going to stomp around and complain AND buy them. So there!


----------



## sostenuto

shponglefan said:


> Sub-$100 pricing would definitely be more palatable and caused a lot less friction here.
> 
> I think whether they're fairly priced depends on how one looks at it. If compared to straight preset expansion packs, these do seem over priced.
> 
> On the other hand, they do include multiple gigabytes of new sound source material. If you compare to other library offerings that bring their own sounds and FX (e.g. Luftrum's Bioscape / Lunaris, Heavyocity's Mosaic series, etc.), the $149 price is more in line with those offerings.
> 
> FWIW, I ended up caving and bought them even after initially being unenthused by their release.
> 
> Having played with them a little bit, Nylon Sky is the only library that specifically impresses me. I imagine I'll get some use of them eventually, but I do wish Spectrasonics had created something more original and less of a "me-too" product with these.


Appreciate this thoughtful insight ! Bioscape / Mosaic awareness and interest. 
Main issue here is Nylon Sky vs Undercurrent. If you can comment further, it will help _ mainly due to concern over 'vast' amount of guitar-related content already used _ including everything from OTS to PluginGuru to xxx.
If Nylon Sky brings fresh and impressive approach _ AND _ if Undercurrent disappoints _ then will move to Nylon Sky as initial exploration in EXtensions. 

Regards


----------



## thereus

Is this really about Spectrasonics as a business, though? I have wondered how their business model works. One product every 3 years that absolutely everyone must have might be getting harder and harder to make work when you look at the likes of Spitfire with products coming every month, the number of fantastic synths and sound generators about and the range of things NI does or frankly that everyone does with a wide range of prices and value offerings. Imagine if they had just released a “Guitarscape” today. Would they have the same total market interest that Keyscape had or would people be wondering whether they already had enough Orange samples? There are a lot of good synths around now too. Even a rhythm product update might be hard to dominate with in a market that contains SD3 etc. I thought their hardware synth stuff seemed like a bit of a side road. 

VI makers need to be constantly talking to their customers and the one big release every so often doesn’t allow that.

I think they might just need some regular income streams.

Note also the different website/branding. They want this to be separate enough so as not to distract too much from the big ticket once in a lifetime items.

I suspect we are going to see lots and lots of these packs with more frequent releases. It’s going to be costly to keep up just to have a sense of completeness. I wouldn’t recommend trying to see it that way. Buy the ones you need. Eric might just have got some game.


----------



## hoxclab

If Eric drops an extension I buy. Until then I must wait until more extensions drop because I am really interested in one maybe two and I want the sweet dealio.


----------



## X-Bassist

chillbot said:


> I encourage everyone who feels they are overpriced to madly stomp around and complain in this thread and not buy them, makes them all the more bespoke for me!


This is not fair. Everyone knows Chillbot will buy almost anything before actually listening. The announcement ”Spectrasonics is releas….“ and Chillbot has bought it.

Sure, his quick purchases of Sample Logic may have been a mistake, but what are the chances it could happen again? And again? And again?…. 😂

I would guess he has 8TB of great instruments, and 20TB in the trash can. 😄

But yes, I’m sure some of the winners are “bespoke”… how’s the fart library working?

But seriously, I can’t be too snarky with a guy that gave us the best Lali library I know. Awesome CB! 😊👍






Botdog Samples - LALI DRUMS (v1.1 update)


EDIT: Lali Drums has been updated and now works in Kontakt 5.6.8 and higher. See Jdog's post here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/botdog-samples-lali-drums-v1-1-update.74251/page-2#post-4290448 - - - IT’S STICKBREAKING! In all seriousness, the lali drum has a really cool and...




vi-control.net





He not only adds to the sample pool, he single handedly supports 80 percent of all other developers. 😄


----------



## chillbot

X-Bassist said:


> This is not fair. Everyone knows Chillbot will buy almost anything before actually listening. The announcement ”Spectrasonics is releas….“ and Chillbot has bought it.


Yes this is eerily accurate. But there's a reason for it! Spectrasonics does good stuff, and I'm thrilled with the latest as well.


X-Bassist said:


> Sure, his quick purchases of Sample Logic may have been a mistake, but what are the chances it could happen again? And again? And again?…. 😂


Geez you know me well. But I've finally learned! Have not bought anything from SL in a few years now.


X-Bassist said:


> I would guess he has 8TB of great instruments, and 20TB in the trash can. 😄


God damn you are good at this...


----------



## shponglefan

sostenuto said:


> Appreciate this thoughtful insight ! Bioscape / Mosaic awareness and interest.
> Main issue here is Nylon Sky vs Undercurrent. If you can comment further, it will help _ mainly due to concern over 'vast' amount of guitar-related content already used _ including everything from OTS to PluginGuru to xxx.
> If Nylon Sky brings fresh and impressive approach _ AND _ if Undercurrent disappoints _ then will move to Nylon Sky as initial exploration in EXtensions.
> 
> Regards


Undercurrent is basically more of the same when it comes to standard Omnisphere sounds. There is a lot of soundscapes, textures, noises, ARPs, etc. It's not bad, but there isn't anything that stands out as particularly novel or interesting to my ears.

Nylon Sky is more interesting to me simply because I don't have many acoustic guitar plug-ins. So the combination of deep sampled guitar sounds, plus the synthesis manipulation creates more interesting sounds to my ears.

This is why I feel that Nylon Sky is the best of the bunch, from what I've heard so far. But this also depend on individual needs and tastes.


----------



## davidson

If nothing else this thread highlights what an absolute bargain the moog tribute library is. If you don't own that yet, you should put it before potential extension purchases imo.


----------



## David Kudell

chillbot said:


> I encourage everyone who feels they are overpriced to madly stomp around and complain in this thread and not buy them, makes them all the more bespoke for me!


Comment of the decade right here.


----------



## SupremeFist

These are definitely the best 90s rompler sounds I've ever heard.


----------



## sostenuto

shponglefan said:


> Undercurrent is basically more of the same when it comes to standard Omnisphere sounds. There is a lot of soundscapes, textures, noises, ARPs, etc. It's not bad, but there isn't anything that stands out as particularly novel or interesting to my ears.
> 
> Nylon Sky is more interesting to me simply because I don't have many acoustic guitar plug-ins. So the combination of deep sampled guitar sounds, plus the synthesis manipulation creates more interesting sounds to my ears.
> 
> This is why I feel that Nylon Sky is the best of the bunch, from what I've heard so far. But this also depend on individual needs and tastes.


Many thanks ! Addresses purchase concerns nicely. 
3rd Pty expansions just get better steadily. PluginGuru usually has many cool Multis + UNIFY.
Luftrum, MIDissonance, ILIO, Plughugger, String Audio, Hollo .... several more. 
Long intended to add Bob Moog Tribute library. Good advice posted above _ likely to add Tribute 2 now.

Regards 🙏🏻


----------



## Harry

Omnisphere Extension Undercurrent $149 v Soundpaint Hybrid Emotions $50.

Oh my goodness!


----------



## X-Bassist

chillbot said:


> Yes this is eerily accurate. But there's a reason for it! Spectrasonics does good stuff, and I'm thrilled with the latest as well.
> 
> Geez you know me well. But I've finally learned! Have not bought anything from SL in a few years now.
> 
> God damn you are good at this...


You are a pioneer. I know you may not think so, but just as Cori spends his own money and time to review the latest thing just to get another great video…. for us, You jump headlong into choppy waters with the hope that it will give you one more specialty sound that everyone else has missed.

Sure, there are some calm seas like the isle of Spectrasonics, clean, reliable, exclusive. But so many are rough seas, promised updates that never arrive, samples that fall apart after holding the note. This is the difficulty of being first, but you jump in anyway.

After all, it’s just money. Better to be a pioneer in music, and in life. History only remembers pioneers. 😊


----------



## davidson

Harry said:


> Omnisphere Extension Undercurrent $149 v Soundpaint Hybrid Emotions $50.
> 
> Oh my goodness!


The thing is, I can work out exactly what I'm getting and how I can use it with undercurrent, but I still have no idea how much useable content I get with hybrid emotions.


----------



## jneebz

thereus said:


> Spectra sonics is a pretty weird company. Always awesome results but every step they take seems almost completely illogical.


And it started with that logo....or should I say a lack of modernization to that ugly thing lol...


----------



## muziksculp

Can these new SonicExtensions libraries be edited more deeply in Omnisphere ? or they are restricted to what their front panel GUI offers in terms of editing ?

I briefly checked Undercurrent, and it sounds very good, and useful.

Thanks.


----------



## goalie composer

muziksculp said:


> Can these new SonicExtensions libraries be edited more deeply in Omnisphere ? or they are restricted to what their front panel GUI offers in terms of editing ?
> 
> I briefly checked Undercurrent, and it sounds very good, and useful.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you can switch the GUI back to the 'traditional' interface in case you want to get under the hood.


----------



## sostenuto

muziksculp said:


> Can these new SonicExtensions libraries be edited more deeply in Omnisphere ? or they are restricted to what their front panel GUI offers in terms of editing ?
> 
> I briefly checked Undercurrent, and it sounds very good, and useful.
> 
> Thanks.


Good to see ! Undercurrent main choice here, yet thought there were early dings posted? 
As always .... truly prefer Trials, or at least LITE versions, for auditioning on Home Studio systems(s).


----------



## muziksculp

goalie composer said:


> Yes, you can switch the GUI back to the 'traditional' interface in case you want to get under the hood.


OK. Great, that makes sense. 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp

Which SonicExtension do you feel is the most useful to get ? 

I haven't checked the Nylon Guitar, or the other one. But I did check Undercurrent, and like what it can deliver, and find it would be very useful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Grace

From watching the videos, it seems that Undercurrent is aimed at composers doing underscore. While any of the other three titles could be used by composers, I think that Undercurrent is the only one specifically targeted at us.

Of course each of the four expansions adds new effects that we could find useful, so that’s worth considering as well.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp

Geoff Grace said:


> From watching the videos, it seems that Undercurrent is aimed at composers doing underscore. While any of the other three titles could be used by composers, I think that Undercurrent is the only one specifically targeted at us.
> 
> Of course each of the four expansions adds new effects that we could find useful, so that’s worth considering as well.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


THANKS  

I agree, Undercurrent is appealing to me.


----------



## shponglefan

muziksculp said:


> Which SonicExtension do you feel is the most useful to get ?
> 
> I haven't checked the Nylon Guitar, or the other one. But I did check Undercurrent, and like what it can deliver, and find it would be very useful.
> 
> Thanks.


Usefulness will ultimately come down to whatever one is producing.

Personally, I like Nylon Sky the best, but whether it will be more useful to someone than say Undercurrent will entirely depend on the type of music they are making.

FWIW, I do find Undercurrent to be the most "samey" in terms of the types of sounds it contains relative to the stock Omnisphere library and/or other similar libraries. Whereas Nylon Sky at least has a deep sampled guitar that when combined with Omnisphere's synthesis capabilities produces more interesting sounds to my ears.

But this is very much a YMMV situation.


----------



## sostenuto

Helps to see this perspective while sorting purchase options. Cool to have these choices price-stable _ thus ample time to decide. THX !


----------



## muziksculp

shponglefan said:


> Usefulness will ultimately come down to whatever one is producing.
> 
> Personally, I like Nylon Sky the best, but whether it will be more useful to someone than say Undercurrent will entirely depend on the type of music they are making.
> 
> FWIW, I do find Undercurrent to be the most "samey" in terms of the types of sounds it contains relative to the stock Omnisphere library and/or other similar libraries. Whereas Nylon Sky at least has a deep sampled guitar that when combined with Omnisphere's synthesis capabilities produces more interesting sounds to my ears.
> 
> But this is very much a YMMV situation.


I decided to go ahead, and get the Undercurrent extension.

I spent around an hour with it, and I agree, the presets are kind of samy, not much variation, but I found out that if I mix some of the new waveforms from Undercurrent, with the more traditional sounds, even basic synth waveforms, with the right programming, FX, ..etc. you can create some very rich, and musical sounds, it takes some time digging into the programming.

The Underscore Presets are fine, for underscore fx, or atmospherics, but honestly, I was not super satisfied with the presets, but once I began to dive into getting creative with programming, the potential of blending these new Undercurrent waveforms with the core content of Omnisphere can be very rewarding.

I didn't like the Guitar Expansion, I just got a great sounding Nylon Guitar library for $49. , I also had no interest in their other extension, can't recall the name, but I'm satisfied to a degree with Undercurrent expansion. I just wish it had a bit more variety in its core sounds.


----------



## Geoff Grace

The other two are Unclean Machine and Seismic Shock. Here’s a link to the four Sonic Extensions:









Sonic Extensions | A New Experience for Omnisphere


A new experience for Omnisphere! Sonic Extensions are a new brand of innovative products that are built by Spectrasonics. Each Sonic Extension focuses on a specific aesthetic with next level sounds, purpose-built custom controls and exclusive new effects.




www.sonicextensions.com





Best,

Geoff


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

muziksculp said:


> I didn't like the Guitar Expansion, I just got a great sounding Nylon Guitar library for $49


What guitar library did you get


----------



## muziksculp

ChickenAndARoll said:


> What guitar library did you get


https://sketchsamples.com/product/sketch-nylon/


----------



## muziksculp

Quite honestly, I could have done without buying Undercurrent Extension. Given it's also not cheap at $149. 

I could design my own undercurrent type sounds using my other VST Synths. no samples needed. 

But at the end of the day, it's another tool I can use if I feel like it.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi, 

OK, I spent a little more time using the new Undercurrent Extension, given I don't use Omnisphere that much these days, well.. I switched to *Stack Mode*, and that's when I began really hearing the magic, layering is the key here. imho. Creating custom Stacked instruments is where Omnisphere shines. WOW ! 

I started with 2 stacked instruments, each instrument can have up to four layers, so you can start tweaking the hell out of these two instruments in the Stack, change the source sample, synthesis, envelopes, effects, modulations, then proceed by adding a third instrument to the stack, and even limit it to be triggered at i.e higher velocity values, ..etc The creative options are endless, that's how I would work with Omnisphere. 

You can limit the note range of a stacked inst. , velocity range it will play at, or even trigger stacks via CC# value. Programming the Modulations carefully, and creatively can make a huge difference as well to add motion, and perform in a musically expressive manner. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Monkey Man

All true dat.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm experiencing very high CPU usage by Omnisphere. Anyone running into this issue ?

I tested both the VST2, and VST3 versions, and both are CPU Hogs, Not good.

I don't know if it has support for multi-cores, but it surely is not efficient on my system. 

Could I be missing to enable/change a setting to improve this ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Monkey Man

If you're using the Granular engine or a certain FX module (forgotten what it's called - the one that changes character and ambience using what sounds like IR's), then that's probably why I reckon.

Should be fine otherwise.


----------



## muziksculp

Monkey Man said:


> If you're using the Granular engine or a certain FX module (forgotten what it's called - the one that changes character and ambience using what sounds like IR's), then that's probably why I reckon.
> 
> Should be fine otherwise.


Yes, I'm noticing that the CPU usage is super high when I'm using some of the patches in the new Extension I got ' Undercurrent' , when I use the older presets, that most likely don't use the granular, or other fancy processing, they are CPU efficient in general.

I wonder what they were thinking when they designed these patches for Undercurrent. I'm sure they knew their system is a CPU hog with these processing options enabled. One or two of them running simultaneously will bring my system to a halt. 

They need to upgrade their software if want to push the envelope of sound design forward.

Check this out, three notes played using this one patch from the Undercurrent Extension, and watch where my CPU meter is. 51% !


----------



## muziksculp

I don't recommend purchasing the *Undercurrent Extension* due to this super high CPU usage.

I wish I knew about this problem I would have saved $149. for something more useful.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I tested the same patch above, (Memory Waves), using Omnisphere is Standalone, and the task manager shows it's using only 1.6 % CPU. So surely something needs to be fixed/improved with the VST version of Omnisphere. I'm sure it is related to multithreading, it is not using the multiple cores of a system when it is running as a VST Instrument. 

Here is a pic of the same patch running in Standalone Omnisphere.


----------



## kgdrum

muziksculp said:


> I don't recommend purchasing the *Undercurrent Extension* due to this super high CPU usage.
> 
> I wish I knew about this problem I would have saved $149. for something more useful.




Have you contacted Spectrasonics about this? From my experience they have a great support team. This might be system preferences related or something that needs tweaking on their end but from my experience they listen and always try to assist


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> I'm sure it is related to multithreading, it is not using the multiple cores of a system when it is running as a VST Instrument.


You could open up the CPU core view in the task manager to maybe see how load is distributed on different cores.

Right click on the CPU graph and select "logical processors".


----------



## sostenuto

kgdrum said:


> Have you contacted Spectrasonics about this? From my experience they have a great support team. This might be system preferences related or something that needs tweaking on their end but from my experience they listen and always try to assist


Really ? Have Spectra main 'Trio' for decade + but accessing Spectrasonics Support has never been quick or easy. Main help has come from great guys at Ilio in Los Angeles. They have kept affinity for Support high even in last day or so. ( _Thanks Austin !!_ )


----------



## muziksculp

I emailed Spectrasonics Tech-Support yesterday, no reply yet.


----------



## muziksculp

Pier said:


> You could open up the CPU core view in the task manager to maybe see how load is distributed on different cores.
> 
> Right click on the CPU graph and select "logical processors".


Thanks Pier  

I will check that as well.


----------



## kgdrum

I always call on the phone,leave a message and always get a call back either that day or the next day. For me Spectrasonics support has always been 1st class,knowledgeable and straightforward.


----------



## sostenuto

kgdrum said:


> I always call on the phone,leave a message and always get a call back either that day or the next day. For me Spectrasonics support has always been 1st class,knowledgeable and straightforward.


Sounds good here ! Hope it continues for all. 👍🏻


----------



## Hadrondrift

muziksculp said:


> So surely something needs to be fixed/improved with the VST version of Omnisphere.


Did you check both the VST2 and VST3 version of the plugin?


----------



## muziksculp

Hadrondrift said:


> Did you check both the VST2 and VST3 version of the plugin?


Yes. both are showing very high CPU usage when using Undercurrent patches.


----------



## muziksculp

Would be helpful to get feedback on the CPU usage of Undercurrent from other users on the forum. 

Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Grace

muziksculp said:


> Would be helpful to get feedback on the CPU usage of Undercurrent from other users on the forum.
> 
> Thanks.


You might want to post about this in the thread at The Sound Board, started by @Guy Rowland. I believe he has this expansion.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gabrie_l

muziksculp said:


> Would be helpful to get feedback on the CPU usage of Undercurrent from other users on the forum.
> 
> Thanks.


Ryzen 5 3600X, Win 10 here. I've tested "Memory Waves" on both FL Studio and Bitwig latest versions with a C2-C4 full 25 note cluster, 1 bar continuous loop, BPM 60. My DAW showed on average 5% CPU in Task Manager, no spikes at all, VST2 and 3. Next I've tried Omni in standalone mode with some "elbow" clusters on the midi keyboard controller and got the same result. Hope you get it solved ASAP!
edit: my STEAM folder is installed on an 1 TB Samsung internal SSD.


----------



## muziksculp

Geoff Grace said:


> You might want to post about this in the thread at The Sound Board, started by @Guy Rowland. I believe he has this expansion.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


OH, OK. 

I will, but I think very few users there use Studio One Pro. 

I have been using Omnisphere all day today, since I haven't used it for ages, just to have some fun, not touching the new Undercurrent Extension though, and I have no issues at all, everything works smooth, and great. I'm enjoying crafting new multis, and patches, sounding great. I tend to make my own patches, never go for presets. 

I'm not sure what is the deal with the new Extension. I'm also waiting for a reply from Spectrasonics Tech-Support. I emailed them yesterday, hopefully I will hear from them next week. I have never had to deal with their Tech-Support. This is my first time. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## midiman

muziksculp said:


> OH, OK.
> 
> I will, but I think very few users there use Studio One Pro.
> 
> I have been using Omnisphere all day today, since I haven't used it for ages, just to have some fun, not touching the new Undercurrent Extension though, and I have no issues at all, everything works smooth, and great. I'm enjoying crafting new multis, and patches, sounding great. I tend to make my own patches, never go for presets.
> 
> I'm not sure what is the deal with the new Extension. I'm also waiting for a reply from Spectrasonics Tech-Support. I emailed them yesterday, hopefully I will hear from them next week. I have never had to deal with their Tech-Support. This is my first time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Sorry to hear about the high CPU usage. Please keep us posted on the Spectrasonics response!


----------



## muziksculp

midiman said:


> Sorry to hear about the high CPU usage. Please keep us posted on the Spectrasonics response!


Sure, I got a reply from their Tech-Support yesterday, I described the issue in detail, I'm just waiting to hear again from them, to see if they figured out what's the problem. I recommended they test the new Undercurrent extension with S1Pro 5.4.1 / Windows 10. 

I will post an update once I get some feedback from them.


----------



## muziksculp

*Update :* I got a reply today from Spectrasonics Tech-Support. Telling me that their team is looking into it, and will be back with me when they have some info. to share.

So, I'm guessing there is something going on here that they are trying to figure out, and fix.


----------



## lucky909091

Did I understand it right that there will be no additional discount for the bundle on Black Friday?


----------



## Zedcars

lucky909091 said:


> Did I understand it right that there will be no additional discount for the bundle on Black Friday?


Yes, they said there will be no additional discounts — apart from their own discounts if you buy more.


----------



## lucky909091

Zedcars said:


> Yes, they said there will be no additional discounts — apart from their own discounts if you buy more.


Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Zedcars said:


> Yes, they said there will be no additional discounts — apart from their own discounts if you buy more.


I believe the discounts are only granted if you buy more _at once_.

In other words, if you only buy one at a time, you’ll pay full price each time, regardless of how many you purchased in the past.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zedcars

Geoff Grace said:


> I believe the discounts are only granted if you buy more _at once_.
> 
> In other words, if you only buy one at a time, you’ll pay full price each time, regardless of how many you purchased in the past.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Yes, thank you. I worded that poorly.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Zedcars said:


> Yes, thank you. I worded that poorly.


No worries, *Zedcars*. I've made my share of mistakes, and I will doubtless make more in the future.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm still waiting for Spectrasonics Tech-Support / Development team to reply if they found the source of my High-CPU usage when using the Undercurrent Expansion. This only happens when I use this expansion. 

This lead me to do a bit more checking on the details of where this Expansion is installed, and here is what I found, which could be the cause of the high-CPU issue, I'm not sure yet, but maybe with some of your help here I could get to the bottom of this, and fix it. 

I noticed that the Undercurrent Expansion is installed in two locations, not sure why. but this could be the reason I have the High-CPU issues. 

I will post the two locations, and if other Undercurrent Expansion users can check on their Windows 10 System where it is installed, and if it is installed in both these locations, or not. This will give me an indication if I need to delete one of them. 

Location 1 :





Location 2 :





Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> This lead me to do a bit more checking on the details of where this Expansion is installed, and here is what I found, which could be the cause of the high-CPU issue, I'm not sure yet, but maybe with some of your help here I could get to the bottom of this, and fix it.


Why would a different location in the same drive impact the CPU? 🤔


----------



## muziksculp

Pier said:


> Why would a different location in the same drive impact the CPU? 🤔


I have no idea.

I just wanted to double check how this expansion is setup on other Windows 10 systems, is it present in both these locations, or only one of them.

It could be that Omnisphere is trying to load the data from both locations, I don't know. Just checking this, since it looked a bit odd.


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> I have no idea.


Ah ok I thought you had something in mind!


----------



## muziksculp

I might just try deleting the Undercurrent Extension, and re-install it again, I haven't done this procedure before. Any tips about doing this would be helpful. 

The odd thing is none of the patches in Omnisphere 2 causes any type of high-CPU usage, except this Undercurrent Expansion.


----------



## muziksculp

Some of the tips in this support document helped tame the CPU issue further. 

https://support.spectrasonics.net/m...topic/performanc-optimzation-new-draft-images


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I think I finally found the cause of the high-CPU usage when using some patches from the Undercurrent Extension of Omnisphere 2.

i.e. : When I load the patch named 'Memory Waves' , and play a few chords, the CPU shoots sky high, and even when loading this patch, and not playing a note, it bumps my CPU meter a considerable amount. After a few weeks of dealing with this issue, and being in touch with Spectrasonics tech-support, I wasn't able to narrow down the cause. Well, I think I finally zeroed in on the what's causing it.

It's the new Effects that they added to this extension called Under Echo. Yup this is what was causing the CPU Spikes, the minute I disabled it from this patch, which was using it both on the Common bus, and Aux bus. The CPU went back to normal levels, as I'm usually used to seeing it when using Omnisphere.

Simple remedy, I won't be using this echo effect, which I don't find that great anyways. I can use my other delay effects that are much more CPU friendly, and do a wonderful job.

I'm going to report this to Spectrasonics Tech-Support, so they are aware about it. I hope this is also useful for forum members who have this extension.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Bee_Abney

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I finally found the cause of the high-CPU usage when using some patches from the Undercurrent Extension of Omnisphere 2.
> 
> i.e. : When I load the patch named 'Memory Waves' , and play a few chords, the CPU shoots sky high, and even when loading this patch, and not playing a note, it bumps my CPU meter a considerable amount. After a few weeks of dealing with this issue, and being in touch with Spectrasonics tech-support, I wasn't able to narrow down the cause. Well, I think I finally zeroed in on the what's causing it.
> 
> It's the new Effects that they added to this extension called Under Echo. Yup this is what was causing the CPU Spikes, the minute I disabled it from this patch, which was using it both on the Common bus, and Aux bus. The CPU went back to normal levels, as I'm usually used to seeing it when using Omnisphere.
> 
> Simple remedy, I won't be using this echo effect, which I don't find that great anyways. I can use my other delay effects that are much more CPU friendly, and do a wonderful job.
> 
> I'm going to report this to Spectrasonics Tech-Support, so they are aware about it. I hope this is also useful for forum members who have this extension.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


I'm glad you found the source; if not the specific explanation of why you have been having this problem but others here have not. I'm pleased the work around doesn't involve losing something you like, even if it is one of the central elements of the expansion.


----------



## muziksculp

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm glad you found the source; if not the specific explanation of why you have been having this problem but others here have not. I'm pleased the work around doesn't involve losing something you like, even if it is one of the central elements of the expansion.


THANKS 

Yes, it is very odd that this fx they have added in the Undercurrent Extension would cause such an issue, but it does, at least on my system. I'm very happy that it wasn't something more directly related to the content of this extension, or some type of installation detail that was causing it.

It was quite a bit of detective work for me, but I'm very glad it's out of the way now, and I can enjoy using it without any issues, by simply not using this effect, which I also don't think is that great anyways.. 

I already emailed their tech-support about my discovery. Hopefully they can try to optimize this fx algorithms to consume less CPU cycles via an update. I'm also curious what they will reply to my email about the this effect.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jesussaddle

kgdrum said:


> I think of it as a brilliant marketing decision that a very talented team of developers created that accomplished two entirely different things at the same time. They saw an opportunity to move forward with Omnisphere technologically while taking Omni in an entirely new direction changing the sales model & the entire Omni paradigm,while simultaneously creating an entirely new revenue stream.
> Do I wish it was cheaper or free sure but Spectrasonics is a successful business because they make great products that people have always paid top dollar for and in return we have always been delivered great products,1st class support and unparalleled QC.
> The reality is Spectrasonics has never been a budget oriented sale oriented developer.
> What I respect about Spectrasonics as a company is they don’t needlessly charge money for the majority of updates. Unless they think it’s a big enough move forward as a major paid update or upgrade, updates have always been free. I don’t think they made this kind of decision without due diligence.
> Omnisphere 2 had so many free updates since Omni 2 was introduced,I think we’ve been somewhat spoiled. I will say it one more time, every update including 2.8 since Omni2 was released has been FREE.
> The difference between Omni 2 & Omni 2.8 is simply astounding!
> If a developer like Eric Persing and Spectrasonics feel this new path justifies optional paid upgrades,given their track record and absolutely no history of needless money grabbing updates like some other developers I will give them the benefit of the doubt.
> I might not always have the money for their price of admission but this is one developer I have always trusted.


You make the great point that Spectrasonics has provided almost endless updated features and content for relatively no charge. I compare them with the Amp Modeler company Fractal, who did the same. Eventually there is a need to put earning up there with being creative, but I've been satisfied with the extensions, some more than others (My regret is I haven't had time to tinker much with them).


----------

